# Amtrak Fall Foliage trips out of Philly



## jis

Anyone interested in an Amtrak run fall foliage trip over tracks that do not normally host passenger service, on Nov 2, check this out:

http://www.amtrak.com/fall-foliage-aboard-the-autumn-express


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice find jis! Wonder if Amtrak will have Ocean View , their One and Only Dome Car in the Consist since it goes back East in the Fall for Leaf peeper Season???


----------



## benjibear

Sounds like a good trip and one I would have loved to experience but getting to Philly and then having a long day may not be worth it.


----------



## SubwayNut

Know my one main question, will Train #803, the Autumn Express Train earn Amtrak Guest Reward points?


----------



## benjibear

SubwayNut said:


> Know my one main question, will Train #803, the Autumn Express Train earn Amtrak Guest Reward points?


Why wouldn't it, you are booking through Amtrak.

I am just not into these long railfan trips. I would love to ride this stretch since I drive over it everyday.


----------



## PRR 60

jimhudson said:


> Nice find jis! Wonder if Amtrak will have Ocean View , their One and Only Dome Car in the Consist since it goes back East in the Fall for Leaf peeper Season???


Very unlikely. Clearances in 30th Street Station could be an issue, and Amtrak does not permit occupancy of the dome while under catenary. Much of this trip - Philadelphia to Perryville and Harrisburg to Philadelphia - is under wire.


----------



## fairviewroad

PRR 60 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find jis! Wonder if Amtrak will have Ocean View , their One and Only Dome Car in the Consist since it goes back East in the Fall for Leaf peeper Season???
> 
> 
> 
> Very unlikely. Clearances in 30th Street Station could be an issue, and Amtrak does not permit occupancy of the dome while under catenary. Much of this trip - Philadelphia to Perryville and Harrisburg to Philadelphia - is under wire.
Click to expand...

Another clue is the single price point (for adults). If there was a dome car on a trip like this, you'd think they'd sell reserved seats in there for an extra cost.

I know that on normal revenue trips, the dome car is "first come first served" but on an excursion, it would naturally be the first place passengers would

gravitate to, so Amtrak would be leaving mucho revenue on the table if they included that car but did not charge more to sit there.


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Thanks for the clarificatiions, Im not familiar with the Route except between PHL and PGH!(Ive ridden Keystones and the Pennsylvanian) Were All Dome Cars excluded from 30th Street Station back in the Old Days like they are in NYP and BAL due to Clearance Problems???

Still sounds like a Nice Excursion and that's a Good Price for such a Trip, they usually are Expensive!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I'd like to do it. Too bad they don't stop in WIL or NRK (at least I assume they don't). But then I'd get points if I took Amtrak to/from PHL.

Will need to think about it and hope it's not sold out before I decide.


----------



## jis

The last time I traveled on the Port Road and through Enola Yard was 15 years back on an NRHS excursion that was run by Conrail AFAIR.


----------



## benjibear

The trip mentions the Columbia Secondary. Maybe I am just not up on the old routes in the area, but doesn't that mean it will go back down along the river to Columbia, and go over NS track through Dillerville yard and back onto the Amtrak line in Lancaster?

I assume the route is Philadelphia, Perryville, Marrietta, cross over the Susquehanna over the Shocks Mill Bridge to the west side, go up through New Cumberland, Enola, across, Rockville bridge, to Harrisburg Station, back down to Marietta, Columbia, Lancaster, back on to Amtrak at Lancaster and then end in PHL.

I am tempted on this. I may need to see if I can get to PHL from Aberdeen or Baltimore that morning.

Do you think Amtrak s standard cancellation policy applies?


----------



## Acela150

This will most likely follow the NEC from Philly to Perryville then hit the Port Road Branch to Enola pass over the Rockville Bridge possibly make a stop at the fuel pad and then onto Philly. Or the reverse. Sounds like a nice trip.. I might spring the money for it.

I think for questions regarding Cancelations and AGR points should be directed to Amtrak.


----------



## saxman

Think I just may look into doing this! Thanks for the link!


----------



## jis

benjibear said:


> The trip mentions the Columbia Secondary. Maybe I am just not up on the old routes in the area, but doesn't that mean it will go back down along the river to Columbia, and go over NS track through Dillerville yard and back onto the Amtrak line in Lancaster?
> I assume the route is Philadelphia, Perryville, Marrietta, cross over the Susquehanna over the Shocks Mill Bridge to the west side, go up through New Cumberland, Enola, across, Rockville bridge, to Harrisburg Station, back down to Marietta, Columbia, Lancaster, back on to Amtrak at Lancaster and then end in PHL.
> 
> I am tempted on this. I may need to see if I can get to PHL from Aberdeen or Baltimore that morning.
> 
> Do you think Amtrak s standard cancellation policy applies?


You are correct about the routing. It will not be straight back from Harrisburg to Philly on the Keystone Line. It will be via the Columbia Secondary.
I don;t know about refund policy. Maybe Anthony knows if he is within earshot somewhere.


----------



## Anderson

I'm interested. I do just want to make sure...will there at least be a yum-yum car on the train?


----------



## Acela150

Anderson said:


> I'm interested. I do just want to make sure...will there at least be a yum-yum car on the train?


It says a boxed lunch will be provided. Don't know about a yum yum car though..


----------



## CHamilton

I wish they had scheduled this trip even a week earlier. If they had, some of us western types who were already in CHI for the Gathering could conceivably have stuck around for it. But I can't be away that long. And now that an eastbound cross-country trip takes at least 4 nights (including an enforced night in CHI, since we can't count on connecting from the EB to anything), it takes too much time. Of course, I could always (shudder) fly, but ... it's a plot against us westerners, I tells ya


----------



## pennyk

I am seriously considering the trip. Maybe a mini-gathering.


----------



## jis

I got my ticket for it.

I learned that the train will have two Amfleet Food Service cars which will have drinks and non-perishable items. And of course the ticket price includes the box lunch mentioned earlier in this thread.

The passenger equipment is supposed to be Horizon cars.


----------



## pennyk

jis said:


> I got my ticket for it.


Me too.


----------



## Acela150

jis said:


> I got my ticket for it.
> I learned that the train will have two Amfleet Food Service cars which will have drinks and non-perishable items. And of course the ticket price includes the box lunch mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> The passenger equipment is supposed to be Horizon cars.


Horizon's in the NEC??!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I plan to book my ticket tomorrow. Hope they're not sold out by then.


----------



## benjibear

Horizon cars. What are they like and what are they doing here.


----------



## Anderson

Booked.

Edit: It's a pity Amtrak didn't try to work in an upsell of some sort; even a Horizon Cafe with BC (or an Amfleet Cafe) would probably have still sold.

Edit2: Just saw Jis's post. Nevermind.


----------



## railiner

Wow! What a find! Thanks for posting that link. This routing tells me there are some railfans hidden in Amtrak's marketing department, for sure! What a unique opportunity to ride some very rare mileage for as mentioned a reasonable charge, ostensibly as a "leaf-peeper" train. Didn't know Amtrak was into sponsoring their own railfantrips, until I saw this. Usually a train like this is sponsored by some NRHS chapter.....

I haven't ridden on the Port Road since the Washington section of Amtrak's Broadway Limited operated over it.....


----------



## railiner

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ticket for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...

Got mine, too! Looking forward to it......


----------



## railiner

benjibear said:


> Horizon cars. What are they like and what are they doing here.


They are like "Comet cars", except with Amfleet style seating and overhead racks....

I don't know what they are doing here....I thought they were assigned midwest corridor trains.....


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Booked. 

Now to book my trains to/from PHL


----------



## Railroad Bill

We are heading to CLE to turn in some vouchers and will try to get our tickets for this mini-Gathering today. Will check to see if there is a different refund policy than the usual rules. We will be visiting relatives near Aberdeen, Md and probably would take a regional up to PHL that morning.


----------



## PRR 60

jis said:


> I got my ticket for it.
> I learned that the train will have two Amfleet Food Service cars which will have drinks and non-perishable items. And of course the ticket price includes the box lunch mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> The passenger equipment is supposed to be Horizon cars.


Horizon cars? AFAIK, Amtrak does not even use Horizon cars in the east. They would have to dead head them in from Chicago, while dozens of Amfleets sit unused in at yards in the NEC with the reduced Saturday schedule. I'm not doubting what you heard, but I'm betting Amfleet.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Railroad Bill said:


> We are heading to CLE to turn in some vouchers and will try to get our tickets for this mini-Gathering today. Will check to see if there is a different refund policy than the usual rules. We will be visiting relatives near Aberdeen, Md and probably would take a regional up to PHL that morning.


I just booked 162 which gets to PHL @ 8:16.

Still trying to decide if I want to do the 5:35 or 6:33 home.


----------



## Railroad Bill

AmtrakBlue said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to CLE to turn in some vouchers and will try to get our tickets for this mini-Gathering today. Will check to see if there is a different refund policy than the usual rules. We will be visiting relatives near Aberdeen, Md and probably would take a regional up to PHL that morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I just booked 162 which gets to PHL @ 8:16.
> 
> Still trying to decide if I want to do the 5:35 or 6:33 home.
Click to expand...

Hi Betty.We will probably be on the 162 going north and have to find out which trains stop in Aberdeen, Md on the southbound. It should be a fun day of training.


----------



## jis

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ticket for it.
> 
> I learned that the train will have two Amfleet Food Service cars which will have drinks and non-perishable items. And of course the ticket price includes the box lunch mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> The passenger equipment is supposed to be Horizon cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Horizon cars? AFAIK, Amtrak does not even use Horizon cars in the east. They would have to dead head them in from Chicago, while dozens of Amfleets sit unused in at yards in the NEC with the reduced Saturday schedule. I'm not doubting what you heard, but I'm betting Amfleet.
Click to expand...

Of course things could change between now and then. But I am told by a reliable source that the passenger cars will be Horizon on this trip as of today.


----------



## benjibear

How do the windows compare: Amfleet vs. Horizon.


----------



## afigg

PRR 60 said:


> Horizon cars? AFAIK, Amtrak does not even use Horizon cars in the east. They would have to dead head them in from Chicago, while dozens of Amfleets sit unused in at yards in the NEC with the reduced Saturday schedule. I'm not doubting what you heard, but I'm betting Amfleet.


The Amtrak news release on the special Autumn Express train states Horizon coach cars will be used due to the "larger picture windows". Perhaps if the Autumn Express runs in future years and there are spare Viewliner II diner cars available, they could add one to the train to take in the view for extra cost lunch meals.

If this experiment generates enough revenue, Boston would be a logical city for a New England fall colors special train in early-mid October.

Text from the news release:



> WILMINGTON – Amtrak invites passengers to experience the splendor of fall aboard the inaugural “Autumn Express.” Tickets are now on sale for this one-day-only special train, which departs from and returns to Philadelphia 30th Street Station on Saturday, Nov. 2, and affords scenic views of historic railroad sites throughout Delaware, Maryland and Pennsylvania.
> The train will travel the Northeast Corridor to Perryville, Md., then make a rare trip up the historic Port Road Branch (usually off limits to passenger traffic) along the Susquehanna River, passing through Enola Yard, crossing the Shocks Mill and Rockville bridges before continuing over the Columbia Secondary and back to Philadelphia via Amtrak’s Keystone Corridor through scenic Lancaster County.
> 
> “This unique excursion is an exciting opportunity for passengers and a new venture for Amtrak,” explained DJ Stadtler, Amtrak vice president of operations. “In addition to exploring rare mileage, the ‘Autumn Express’ is a first of its kind charter train which we’ll test as a potential new revenue source for America’s Railroad.”
> 
> The train will consist of a P-42 locomotive, Horizon coach cars (with larger “picture” windows to take in the view) and café car. Tickets cost $89 for adults and are half-priced for children ages 2-15. All tickets include a boxed lunch and free souvenir tote bag emblazoned with the special “Autumn Express” inaugural logo. Other commemorative merchandise will be available for purchase aboard the train and special announcements will be made highlighting key landmarks along the route.


----------



## silentfan

Is Amtrak's own news release reliable enough?

http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/356/901/Amtrak%20Autumn%20Express%20ATK-13-091.pdf


----------



## jis

Horizon Coach cars have larger windows? Than what?


----------



## PRR 60

benjibear said:


> How do the windows compare: Amfleet vs. Horizon.


Horizon car windows are larger than the Amfleet I windows.


----------



## railiner

PRR 60 said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do the windows compare: Amfleet vs. Horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> Horizon car windows are larger than the Amfleet I windows.
Click to expand...

Okay, but not by very much....too bad they don't have some old Heritage 'Clocker' cars sitting around.....their windows were definetly much larger......


----------



## Railroad Bill

Railroad Bill said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to CLE to turn in some vouchers and will try to get our tickets for this mini-Gathering today. Will check to see if there is a different refund policy than the usual rules. We will be visiting relatives near Aberdeen, Md and probably would take a regional up to PHL that morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I just booked 162 which gets to PHL @ 8:16.Still trying to decide if I want to do the 5:35 or 6:33 home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Betty.We will probably be on the 162 going north and have to find out which trains stop in Aberdeen, Md on the southbound. It should be a fun day of training.
Click to expand...

Just returned from CLE and talked to the agent there re: Philly Excursion. He was excited about it and hoped he might be off to ride the trip. The tickets are non-refundable and non transferable so we will risk losing the money if we cannot attend but will go with it anyway and hope for the best. Looks like NER 71 would be cutting it too close if the train were running late so will get tickets for NER #159 at 6:30 and have dinner near the station before we return to Aberdeen. Looking forward to seeing everyone in October and November.


----------



## afigg

PRR 60 said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do the windows compare: Amfleet vs. Horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> Horizon car windows are larger than the Amfleet I windows.
Click to expand...

Aren't the Horizon windows the same size as the Amfleet II windows? Bigger, but not by a lot. Amtrak probably does not have a bunch of Am IIs to spare, so the Horizons will be used.

I wonder how many tickets Amtrak will have to sell at $89 to break even on running the special train?


----------



## CHamilton

afigg said:


> I wonder how many tickets Amtrak will have to sell at $89 to break even on running the special train?


There don't seem to be any worries about that, as most of AU seems to be going


----------



## Acela150

As of 11ish this morning with a little convincing from Charlie I booked myself a ticket on the train. So if anyone would like to meet up after the ride for drinks or dinner I'm all for it!  It will be good to see some familiar faces again!

Steve


----------



## railiner

CHamilton said:


> afigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many tickets Amtrak will have to sell at $89 to break even on running the special train?
> 
> 
> 
> There don't seem to be any worries about that, as most of AU seems to be going
Click to expand...

Let's hope that it is a highly successful event for Amtrak, not only for the bottom line, but to encourage them to come up with some more creative trips like it in other places.....


----------



## benjibear

afigg said:


> I wonder how many tickets Amtrak will have to sell at $89 to break even on running the special train?


Even if they "lose" money on it, it may be good for PR. I wonder how much cooperation they got with NS and what they need to pay to run on all the NS trackage. Maybe it was a trade or something.


----------



## Acela150

Well considering NS' OCS has run from NJ to DC on Amtrak trackage twice in less then a month, and their are multiple oil and ethanol trains that run from Perryville to the Newark area that started running frequently about a year ago I would say NS and Amtrak made some type of deal. But keep in mind that NS crews will run the train on the Port Road and Columbia Secondary as Amtrak engineers aren't qualified on those tracks unless Amtrak will run a crew over the routes to qualify them. Not really a good way to spend money and time.


----------



## railiner

Acela150 said:


> Well considering NS' OCS has run from NJ to DC on Amtrak trackage twice in less then a month, and their are multiple oil and ethanol trains that run from Perryville to the Newark area that started running frequently about a year ago I would say NS and Amtrak made some type of deal. But keep in mind that NS crews will run the train on the Port Road and Columbia Secondary as Amtrak engineers aren't qualified on those tracks unless Amtrak will run a crew over the routes to qualify them. Not really a good way to spend money and time.


Couldn't they just use the Amtrak crew with a NS pilot aboard while on the NS tracks?


----------



## Acela150

railiner said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering NS' OCS has run from NJ to DC on Amtrak trackage twice in less then a month, and their are multiple oil and ethanol trains that run from Perryville to the Newark area that started running frequently about a year ago I would say NS and Amtrak made some type of deal. But keep in mind that NS crews will run the train on the Port Road and Columbia Secondary as Amtrak engineers aren't qualified on those tracks unless Amtrak will run a crew over the routes to qualify them. Not really a good way to spend money and time.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't they just use the Amtrak crew with a NS pilot aboard while on the NS tracks?
Click to expand...

Pilot??  Maybe an Engineer.  I wanna say yes, but IINM the conductor must also be qualified. Someone might know more then me on this.


----------



## jis

I will be on 121 out of Metropark to Philly on 2nd morning, in case anyone is heading south from the NY/NJ area that morning to Philly


----------



## Ryan

I really want to do this - hopefully tickets will hold out until next month. This month's fun budget is tapped.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ryan said:


> I really want to do this - hopefully tickets will hold out until next month. This month's fun budget is tapped.


Ryan: Having Kiddos in the Household tends to make the Money disappear Muy Rapido No?!!! Acela 150 will find this out when his Twins make their Appearance into the World! 

Edited: To ID the Correct Father! :blush:


----------



## Acela150

Wrong person Jim, it's me whos having the twins!


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> I will be on 121 out of Metropark to Philly on 2nd morning, in case anyone is heading south from the NY/NJ area that morning to Philly


That looks like the only reasonable option for me, unless I want to get up real early and catch the 3:15 AM 'Hound .......


----------



## rrdude

Assume the price is fixed, as they state a single fare in their promo, so won't be subject to "buckets". Now, if it sold out early on, would they consider adding coaches? Sure would be nice to tag the Ocean on.......one can dream.

.

DANG! Michigan vs. MSU that day.......decisions, decisions....


----------



## jis

rrdude said:


> Assume the price is fixed, as they state a single fare in their promo, so won't be subject to "buckets". Now, if it sold out early on, would they consider adding coaches? Sure would be nice to tag the Ocean on.......one can dream..
> 
> DANG! Michigan vs. MSU that day.......decisions, decisions....


No Ocean. It won;t work too well in Philadelphia 30th St.


----------



## rrdude

jis said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assume the price is fixed, as they state a single fare in their promo, so won't be subject to "buckets". Now, if it sold out early on, would they consider adding coaches? Sure would be nice to tag the Ocean on.......one can dream.
> 
> .
> 
> DANG! Michigan vs. MSU that day.......decisions, decisions....
> 
> 
> 
> No Ocean. It won;t work too well in Philadelphia 30th St.
Click to expand...

https://www.google.com/search?q=alaska+rr+double&hl=en-US&espv=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sboxchip=Images&sa=X&ei=EFsXUt3qE5PH4AOH3YHYDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=672#biv=i%7C10%3Bd%7CzXt622vFmsVHoM%3A
.

I realize that JIS, but one can dream. At least Amtrak is using Horizon's, but a lot of people travel by rail for the scenery, (days gone by, it was also the food......) how about throwing Beach Grove on the tail! LOL


----------



## Ryan

rrdude said:


> DANG! Michigan vs. MSU that day.......decisions, decisions....


That's what slingboxes and/or Tivo was invented for. 

(we've got Boston College that day, that game has been a snoozefest in the post-Matt Ryan era.)


----------



## jis

rrdude said:


> I realize that JIS, but one can dream. At least Amtrak is using Horizon's, but a lot of people travel by rail for the scenery, (days gone by, it was also the food......) how about throwing Beach Grove on the tail! LOL


Well if we are going to dream, why not a couple of open cars from Strasburg Railroad?


----------



## the_traveler

Acela150 said:


> Wrong person Jim, it's me whos having the twins!


YOU'RE having twins too Steve?  Stop the presses! I thought it was your girlfriend who was having twins? :giggle: (I didn't know a man could have a baby? Or is that a new 21st century thing in the flying cars?  )


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that JIS, but one can dream. At least Amtrak is using Horizon's, but a lot of people travel by rail for the scenery, (days gone by, it was also the food......) how about throwing Beach Grove on the tail! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Well if we are going to dream, why not a couple of open cars from Strasburg Railroad?
Click to expand...

Good idea jis, with all the AUers riding they will need a Car just for them to help protect the "Normal" Folks! ^_^ I like the idea of Beech Grove being in the Consist also, why just let it sit in the yard in WAS!!(especially when the_traveler's Penthouse will not be in the Consist! :giggle: )


----------



## Guest

I personally wonder why in the world they would run Horizons on such a run. If the windows are taller than Amfleet 1s, it is by no more than an inch. Furthermore, the seats do not line up as well with windows as on Amfleets, the windows are substantially shorter in length so they do not have as good views, and the brighter lighting makes it harder to look out. Interesting to ride them in the northeast, but don't see the attraction to running such equipment here.


----------



## Railroad Bill

I wonder if we can get 60 AUers to ride, if they would give us our own Horizon car?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

> I wonder if we can get 60 AUers to ride, if they would give us our own Horizon car?


Scary thought :giggle:


----------



## benjibear

Do the horizons have power outlets at every seat?


----------



## jebr

benjibear said:


> Do the horizons have power outlets at every seat?


On the ones I've been on they have two outlets against the wall for each seat pair, much like the Superliners.


----------



## railiner

It's been awhile......do the Horizon's have "dutch doors", or are they sliding doors like Amfleet? (Not that I would think about opening the top....)


----------



## rrdude

Nothing like Amcans


----------



## railiner

I found this photo in the Wiki arcticle.....looks like I answered my own question....they do have 'dutch doors'!

Now if the crew would be 'railfan friendly', I can see these cars having a big advantage over Amfleet with two open dutch doors per car, for photographer's.......


----------



## railiner

I found more photo's on the 'net....






In this one, it appears that it is a sliding door....so who knows what will show up.....any Horizon 'authorities' out there? :huh:


----------



## Trogdor

I *think* all the coaches have dutch doors. I don't recall seeing any with one-piece doors.

I don't know if the dinettes have had their doors converted or not (most dinettes were converted into a club-dinette configuration, a couple have been retired, and the rest have gone for California conversion).


----------



## Mike77E9

I seem to recall a policy that NS has that doesn't allow the dutch doors to be open except for crew members. They had an incident a number a years ago where there was an injury and that NS put the kibosh on it since then.


----------



## benjibear

I am trying to figure out what the timing would be on this trip. I am still trying to decide if I want to ride or maybe just take some pictures. Here are some guess I have

Philadelphia, PA 9:00 AM

Perryville, MD 10:00 AM

Columbia, PA 11:15 AM

Enola, PA 12:15 PM

Harrisburg, PA 1:00 PM

Columbia, PA 2:15

Lancaster, PA 3:15

Philadelphia, PA 4:30

If I photograph, I catch it somewhere south of Columbia and try chasing it as far north as I can before it crosses the river. Then grab lunch, maybe catch it in north of Marietta, chase it south, and then catch it somewhere before Lancaster.


----------



## Nathanael

I suspect Amtrak is taking the opportunity to do something of a "Horizons on the East Coast" passenger-reaction test while they're doing this. Most informed speculation regarding fleet allocation has pointed to most of the Horizon fleet being unnecessary and unwanted in the Midwest starting in 2016 or so, and the logical place to move them is the east coast.


----------



## Acela150

The logical place to move them is the scrap yard. I've heard of crews absolutely despising the Horizon Fleet. Don't know how true it is but what I've heard.


----------



## Railroad Bill

benjibear said:


> I am trying to figure out what the timing would be on this trip. I am still trying to decide if I want to ride or maybe just take some pictures. Here are some guess I have
> Philadelphia, PA 9:00 AM
> 
> Perryville, MD 10:00 AM
> 
> Columbia, PA 11:15 AM
> 
> Enola, PA 12:15 PM
> 
> Harrisburg, PA 1:00 PM
> 
> Columbia, PA 2:15
> 
> Lancaster, PA 3:15
> 
> Philadelphia, PA 4:30
> 
> If I photograph, I catch it somewhere south of Columbia and try chasing it as far north as I can before it crosses the river. Then grab lunch, maybe catch it in north of Marietta, chase it south, and then catch it somewhere before Lancaster.


I was wondering if there will be a short "stretch your legs" or "smoke stop" when we get to Harrisburg?


----------



## ericr

I haven't gone on any excursion this years, so I'm in for this one.

Are we up to 60 for the private car, yet?


----------



## benjibear

The Amtrak description did state a short stop in Harrisburg. In my timing that I cam up with, I did assume some time in Harrisburg.

I am not sure they will have the lunches on the train from the beginning of the trip. Maybe they will have the lunches handed out there. Or maybe they will hand them out earlier and use Harrisburg to deposit the trash.


----------



## Mike77E9

Train is *SOLD OUT!*


----------



## Acela150

Already??


----------



## Bob Dylan

Acela150 said:


> Already??


This is like the old joke about a Hollywood Funeral: "Give 'em what they want and people will turn out!" Hope the AUers getting to go on this great trip wont need the services of our resident attorney who will be on the trip! :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Yep. Just tried it.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Sold out?? Oh well - Its just as well, I'm taking off on a long rail journey the following Monday anyway, and I've ridden between Perryville and Harrisburg on the Broadway Ltd.


----------



## benjibear

When it was sold out I decided to try and I was able to book it! Keep checking back.


----------



## afigg

Mike77E9 said:


> Train is *SOLD OUT!*


Might want to try again. I just tried the reservation system and it shows seats are available. Perhaps there was a short term glitch in the reservation system.


----------



## PRR 60

If the train does sell out, I'm trying to picture the scene at 30th Street with over 600 crazed railfans lined up to get the 300 or so window seats. When the gate opens, it could be like Walmart on Black Friday. This could be epic.


----------



## Acela150

PRR 60 said:


> If the train does sell out, I'm trying to picture the scene at 30th Street with over 600 crazed railfans lined up to get the 300 or so window seats. When the gate opens, it could be like Walmart on Black Friday. This could be epic.


I'll try to film the whole thing. If I do I'll put it on Youtube with the title "Foamers Gone Wild"! :lol:


----------



## Railroad Bill

Just tried booking it at 6pm and it said Train Sold Out. Hope all the AUers got their tickets


----------



## rrdude

I logged on at 4:55pm today, got me a ticky! YMMV? Could it possibly be that they actually added caches, and released X of more tix? That would be acting like a real railroad.

Wonder if CA in Philly will pre-board a special? Alan? JIS?

Anderson, are you going up Fri? PM me on your travel plans. Davey Crocket, u shud go stowaway!


----------



## Acela150

I plan on using the lounge. If they preboard fine, if not I'll get in line with the millions or dare I say trillions,  of rail fans.


----------



## PRR 60

rrdude said:


> I logged on at 4:55pm today, got me a ticky! YMMV? Could it possibly be that they actually added caches, and released X of more tix? That would be acting like a real railroad.
> Wonder if CA in Philly will pre-board a special? Alan? JIS?
> 
> Anderson, are you going up Fri? PM me on your travel plans. Davey Crocket, u shud go stowaway!


It depends, in part, on the track used at PHL. IIRC, the Club Acela elevators cannot access tracks 1, 2, 9 or 10. If the train is sent out from any of those tracks (which is possible for a special), then the answer is no. Otherwise, the answer is a firm "probably."


----------



## Acela150

Your chances that the train leaves from 1,2,9, or 10 are greater with a Special That will leave from Philadelphia. That's just my experience. Not saying that this will happen but just stating something I've learned over the years.


----------



## railiner

rrdude said:


> I logged on at 4:55pm today, got me a ticky! YMMV? Could it possibly be that they actually added caches, and released X of more tix? That would be acting like a real railroad.


Wow.....sold out so fast? Perhaps if demand is that strong, they will run a second section, or at least run another train on that Sunday?

I think this is great, both for Amtrak bottom line and perhaps will have Amtrak consider running more of this kind of railfan excursion. I can think of all kinds of places they could run. One neat line in fall foliage woud be from Albany down to Binghamton and Scranton on freight-only scenic trackage....and there should be an extra trainset available from there....they could even originate it at NYP, and make a two day roundtrip out of it with a tie in at Scranton with Steamtown somehow.....


----------



## railiner

Nathanael said:


> I suspect Amtrak is taking the opportunity to do something of a "Horizons on the East Coast" passenger-reaction test while they're doing this. Most informed speculation regarding fleet allocation has pointed to most of the Horizon fleet being unnecessary and unwanted in the Midwest starting in 2016 or so, and the logical place to move them is the east coast.


I would prefer it if they brought any Amfleet that was still out West (California or Chicago), 'home' to the NEC, and kept or send Horizon cars out that way......If all the single level trains out West were converted to double deck, then in that case, okay, bring 'em East.....


----------



## Nathanael

railiner said:


> Nathanael said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect Amtrak is taking the opportunity to do something of a "Horizons on the East Coast" passenger-reaction test while they're doing this. Most informed speculation regarding fleet allocation has pointed to most of the Horizon fleet being unnecessary and unwanted in the Midwest starting in 2016 or so, and the logical place to move them is the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer it if they brought any Amfleet that was still out West (California or Chicago), 'home' to the NEC, and kept or send Horizon cars out that way......If all the single level trains out West were converted to double deck, then in that case, okay, bring 'em East.....
Click to expand...

California seems intent on making all their trains double-deck. Washington and Oregon have spare Talgos at this point. Michigan and Missouri have ordered enough bilevels to make all their trains double-deck. Illinois has ordered enough bilevels to make all its existing trains double-deck, though people seem unsure about the two new Illinois routes (Quad Cities and Davenport). The Hoosier State is probably going away. So once the new bilevels show up, the Hiawatha is likely to be the only corridor route operated with Amtrak's single-level equipment out of Chicago.
The Horizons are reportedly particularly bad in continuous snow/ice/cold conditions and so Amtrak would probably prefer to operate the Hiawatha route with Amfleets rather than Horizons if it has a choice. Meanwhile, I'm sure Amtrak would love to have all-new cars on the NEC, but nobody is ordering them. This really points towards bringing the Horizons to the NEC as they become surplus to requirements in the west.

Anyway, if the conductors ask y'all what you like and don't like about the cars, it may be an actual "what should we retrofit" question.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Here is a thought: Even though I don't like riding in the Horizons, put them on the NEC, and every time someone from The Hill rides Amtrak, make sure they get a Horizon car - especially in BC. :giggle:

The only problem with this idea is that I'm sure they all have *you and me buying them* FC on the AE. :angry2:


----------



## jis

I am sure Trog can give a more informed view on this, but I suspect that even if and when the Horizons come east they will not be deployed on Regionals, until they replace those doors with trainlined doors. Without that, either NEC's schedules will be shot or NEC's cash surprlus will disappear as more conductors will be required on trains to operate individual doors. I don't see this happening.

They might get placed on Empire Service or other primarily off corridor use, e.g. Downeasters, Springfield Shuttles, Palmetto, Carolinian etc. But not on any Corridor Regionals, Keystones or anything like that.

And if they are going to redo the doors, they might as well do the full length trainlined doors like NJT has which can operate on both high and low level platforms.


----------



## jis

BTW, for those who care..... AXP is open and available this morning (8/28/13)


----------



## Railroad Bill

jis said:


> BTW, for those who care..... AXP is open and available this morning (8/28/13)


 Come on AU ers, lets try to fill up a car :giggle:


----------



## amamba

jis said:


> BTW, for those who care..... AXP is open and available this morning (8/28/13)


Just tried again - sold out.


----------



## jis

The scuttlebutt is that more seats are being added today, so may be worth trying again. OTOH, it is now all over every railfan board in the US railroad universe. We were lucky to get a heads up soon after it was announced, and before all of the railfan boards came to know abut it.


----------



## amamba

Yeah I was trying to see if I could pair this with a visit to a friend in Philly which is why I was holding off. Honestly if its going to be that much of a madhouse I probably won't enjoy it. I hate crowds.

So you all have an amazing time and then report back.  Then you can all gloat about what an amazing time you had and I will be kicking myself....


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> Anyone interested in an Amtrak run fall foliage trip over tracks that do not normally host passenger service, on Nov 2, check this out:
> http://www.amtrak.com/fall-foliage-aboard-the-autumn-express





jis said:


> The scuttlebutt is that more seats are being added today, so may be worth trying again. OTOH, it is now all over every railfan board in the US railroad universe. We were lucky to get a heads up soon after it was announced, and before all of the railfan boards came to know abut it.


It appears that it was you, jis, that we who are booked, have to thank.....so.....Thanks! :hi:


----------



## Erin Cox-Holmes

new member here! With a railfan husband! Just got this notice via amtrak's email to rewards members yesterday. I tried to book within the hour, and it was sold out. If they reopened briefly, it missed my numerous checks.

We live in Lancaster county PA. My hubby would love to go on this. And I thought it would be his birthday present.

Are there any railfan clubs that might have available tickets. Or is it impossible to hope for tickets?

thanks!

Erin C=H


----------



## jis

railiner said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in an Amtrak run fall foliage trip over tracks that do not normally host passenger service, on Nov 2, check this out:
> http://www.amtrak.com/fall-foliage-aboard-the-autumn-express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scuttlebutt is that more seats are being added today, so may be worth trying again. OTOH, it is now all over every railfan board in the US railroad universe. We were lucky to get a heads up soon after it was announced, and before all of the railfan boards came to know abut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that it was you, jis, that we who are booked, have to thank.....so.....Thanks! :hi:
Click to expand...

Well there was a deep throat at Amtrak who gave me the heads up as a starter. Actually we got the heads up within hours of it being publicly available. I extend our collective gratitude to said deep throat. You know who your are.


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in an Amtrak run fall foliage trip over tracks that do not normally host passenger service, on Nov 2, check this out:
> http://www.amtrak.com/fall-foliage-aboard-the-autumn-express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scuttlebutt is that more seats are being added today, so may be worth trying again. OTOH, it is now all over every railfan board in the US railroad universe. We were lucky to get a heads up soon after it was announced, and before all of the railfan boards came to know abut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that it was you, jis, that we who are booked, have to thank.....so.....Thanks! :hi:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there was a deep throat at Amtrak who gave me the heads up as a starter. Actually we got the heads up within hours of it being publicly available. I extend our collective gratitude to said deep throat. You know who your are.
Click to expand...

Okay, then....thanks to both of you! 

For those that missed out, I suggest keep trying, Perhaps Amtrak will add more cars, or run another train....it is still a long time off.....


----------



## chakk

Word by an Amtrak Insider on the flyertalk form for stuff Amtrakian is that when the train first sold out, four additional coaches were added to the consist. And after those four coaches sold out a few hours later, that is all there would be and there won't be any more. So, if you don't already have a confirmed ticket, you are SOOL for this excursion ride.


----------



## jis

That's going to be a long train. Maybe Amtrak should do more of these next year, possibly on other routes around the area.

I would love one from Albany to Scranton and back perhaps overnighting in Scranton... a somewhat more elaborate thing. But riding across the Tunckhannock (Nicholson) Viaduct would be an awesome thing.

If only the Lackawanna Cutoff had been rebuilt such could be run out of Hoboken. but the rate at which NJT builds things, we will have to wait until the 24th Century for that to come to pass.


----------



## rrdude

One can hope that Execs at Amtrak will realize that there is a market (very limited, but during the right time of year, and if not abused) for "Special Trains". I think in the past they have been "Gun Shy" of running such excursions, as they might be seen by detractors (Mica) as "follies for fans or the rich"....

However, even the most ardent opponent would have a difficult time criticizing an event that not only breaks even, but:


Covers All costs
Adds to the bottom line (profit)
Is good publicity
Improves market awareness, and exposes new clientele to rail travel
Utilizes equipment that would otherwise be dormant (weekend utilization of equip only normally needed M-F)
Bee-Atch of this all is that most of us die-hard pax rail fans have pretty much known this for years, while Amtrak may be _just_ figuring this out, and _only_ with the current mgmt in place.

Help me out here, 'cause as most members know, (and many will admit openly to me)_ I'm a dumb-ass_ when it comes to memorizing things, has Amtrak ever run their own excursions before?


----------



## Ryan

Dangit.

Looks like I'll on on the chase for this one...


----------



## Acela150

Be careful Ryan.. You might get run over by other Foamers.. :lol:


----------



## Trogdor

jis said:


> I am sure Trog can give a more informed view on this, but I suspect that even if and when the Horizons come east they will not be deployed on Regionals, until they replace those doors with trainlined doors. Without that, either NEC's schedules will be shot or NEC's cash surprlus will disappear as more conductors will be required on trains to operate individual doors. I don't see this happening.
> They might get placed on Empire Service or other primarily off corridor use, e.g. Downeasters, Springfield Shuttles, Palmetto, Carolinian etc. But not on any Corridor Regionals, Keystones or anything like that.
> 
> And if they are going to redo the doors, they might as well do the full length trainlined doors like NJT has which can operate on both high and low level platforms.


Horizons have operated on the NEC in recent times. I rode one on the Vermonter a couple years ago (the cars had been out east for the Florida Palm Beach special, and hadn't yet gone back west).

While not ideal, there's nothing to say you couldn't run a Horizon on a Regional. The key would be to make sure that you don't have two consecutive Horizons. With an Amfleet on either side, you'd still have trainlined doors available to passengers exiting. You'd just have to put up a little sign that directs passengers to the next door on the other side of the diaphragm. They do have signs on the Superliners that run Surfliner service telling passengers that doors in that car won't open, and to board/exit, they have to go to another car.


----------



## jis

So there could be a few but not too many in a Regional. The more you have per train the more it will impact schedules at the bigger stops. Makes sense. After all it is just a trade off between capacity and end to end running time. They could be used on those schedules like the Vermonter which have more padding in their schedules to some extent anyway.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Even though the 'early word' was great for fellow AUers - and other crazed foaming creatures whose prime habitat is near dual steel ribbon  - I think the only place Amtrak has screwed up on this trip - so far - was to let word get out before the general email notification went out. Folks who are more 'normal' :giggle: (and who might not be such ardent Amtrak supporters) and didn't get the inside scoop, must be frustrated that the train was basically sold out before they even knew about it. 

I'm thinking they don't have 'the warm fuzzies' about this trip the way so many of us do. I'll bet they see it as Amtrak acting like, well, Amtrak at its not-so-best. hboy:


----------



## benjibear

I don't see Amtrak getting into the excursion business. I can see them having occasional trains like this. If they made this same trip a regular fall occurrence, the crazed rail fans may get less in quantity and more 'normal' people will get an opportunity. If NS thinks that Amtrak is making too much money on this or it becomes a hassle for NS, I can see this trip not being a regular occurrence. NS may be a little more willing and accommodating for this, but what will they think in the future.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Hmm? Maybe I should switch my NER ticket to the 1st one that morning so I can get in line early. How many will be boarding at PHL?

Those coming into Philly the day before may want to camp out in the station rather than at their hotels.


----------



## jis

I will get into PHL a little after 7. Those who are already in Philly may consider getting positions in line for the group. But even if that does not happen I am not worried. The worst that can happen is one gets an aisle seat, and that will not really be the end of creation disaster either.

The last trip that I went on this route, It was an NRHS trip may years back and I somehow landed a window seat without trying too hard.


----------



## benjibear

An aisle seat may actually be better because it will be easier to look out both sides of the train. If you are in a window seat, it will be more difficult to look at the views on the other side.


----------



## Slasharoo

Good try Benjibear...you better get there early


----------



## PRR 60

Suggest a window on the left side. That would provide the best viewing heading up along the Susquehanna.

As for tickets, I would not be surprised to see some open up as the date gets close. Some may have bought tickets "just in case", then may decide not to go and cancel.


----------



## railiner

The Davy Crockett said:


> Even though the 'early word' was great for fellow AUers - and other crazed foaming creatures whose prime habitat is near dual steel ribbon  - I think the only place Amtrak has screwed up on this trip - so far - was to let word get out before the general email notification went out. Folks who are more 'normal' :giggle: (and who might not be such ardent Amtrak supporters) and didn't get the inside scoop, must be frustrated that the train was basically sold out before they even knew about it.
> I'm thinking they don't have 'the warm fuzzies' about this trip the way so many of us do. I'll bet they see it as Amtrak acting like, well, Amtrak at its not-so-best. hboy:


A solid dividend for AU membership......otherwise I would be among those missing out on this trip....


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> I will get into PHL a little after 7. Those who are already in Philly may consider getting positions in line for the group. But even if that does not happen I am not worried. The worst that can happen is one gets an aisle seat, and that will not really be the end of creation disaster either.
> The last trip that I went on this route, It was an NRHS trip may years back and I somehow landed a window seat without trying too hard.


I suppose the Redcaps will make out nicely, preboarding those willing to tip for a 'headstart'?


----------



## railiner

benjibear said:


> An aisle seat may actually be better because it will be easier to look out both sides of the train. If you are in a window seat, it will be more difficult to look at the views on the other side.


If you enter a crowded lounge car, and want to grab a window seat for an upcoming scenic highlight, just go to the opposite side, point outside, and shout: "Buffalo!"

Guarantee the desired side will empty out....  . 

Works on sightseeing boats too, only shout "Whale!"


----------



## CHamilton

railiner said:


> If you enter a crowded lounge car, and want to grab a window seat for an upcoming scenic highlight, just go to the opposite side, point outside, and shout: "Buffalo!"


Boy, if we see Buffalo, we'll really be going in the wrong direction  But then, it would get more reaction than shouting "Havre de Grace!"


----------



## The Davy Crockett

railiner said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the 'early word' was great for fellow AUers - and other crazed foaming creatures whose prime habitat is near dual steel ribbon  - I think the only place Amtrak has screwed up on this trip - so far - was to let word get out before the general email notification went out. Folks who are more 'normal' :giggle: (and who might not be such ardent Amtrak supporters) and didn't get the inside scoop, must be frustrated that the train was basically sold out before they even knew about it.
> I'm thinking they don't have 'the warm fuzzies' about this trip the way so many of us do. I'll bet they see it as Amtrak acting like, well, Amtrak at its not-so-best. hboy:
> 
> 
> 
> A solid dividend for AU membership......otherwise I would be among those missing out on this trip....
Click to expand...

and possibly just a wee bit selfish? :unsure:


----------



## jis

Look, for those whose hearts are aching about some people getting on the trip and others not, this is completely par for the course for any of these railfan trips, and for that matter any once off event of this sort rail trip or otherwise. The people who are closer to the organizers come to know of them first and get first dibs. And there is a cutoff point at which others do not get on the trip. Considering the number of times when I have not gotten on a trip even after getting relatively early notification, I don't feel particularly good or bad with the way this trip was handled, and would not fault Amtrak. They notified on Facebook relatively early, and the trip actually filled up after that and other broader notification like to the Select etc. customers, not before.

If someone who managed to get on the trip and is feeling really bad, s/he can always cancel and let someone else get on. And for those that did not get on certainly there will be a next time for a railfan trip on the same route. It has happened before when the trip was run by Conrail and it was Newark to Newark, and there was the Trenton Cutoff thrown in for good measure on that one. It will happen again at some point.

But one thing that one can bet on is that even then everyone that wanted to get on the trip won't manage to do so. There will be those that manage to get a ticket and those that won't. If some folks in the AU community feels that it is selfish of them to be notified early, maybe we should set up a "Do not notify" list for them.


----------



## Ryan

As someone that didn't get on the trip, I have no hard feelings at all. If tickets come available and that coincides with my ability to purchase them, I'll have a great time, I'm sure. If not, I'll have a good time on the chase, or doing whatever else it is I end up doing that Saturday.

Part of the attraction of being here is access to people "in the know" that can get the inside track on things like these (getting to photograph some special equipment moves/trains is another area where this is helpful).

I certainly don't blame Amtrak for letting the word out in the fashion that they did - nothing wrong at all with your most ardent fans getting first shot at something cool like this.


----------



## fairviewroad

There would be a problem if tickets had been sold through non-public avenues before going on sale to the general public.

There's no evidence that happened here. AFAIK, even the "early birds" had to purchase their tickets through Amtrak.com


----------



## rrdude

And I *still say*, (but who cares?) that if we assume:


Amtrak priced this correctly, i.e. to *more* than cover their costs, and actually turn a profit, should it sell out
Uses equipment that otherwise on weekend would be sitting in yard
Doesn't suffer some horrible PR as a result of trip
That Amtrak should "do" more of these.

Please post your reasons why Amtrak would *not* run more trips like this, assuming the assumptions above were/hold true?


----------



## Railroad Bill

PRR 60 said:


> Suggest a window on the left side. That would provide the best viewing heading up along the Susquehanna.
> As for tickets, I would not be surprised to see some open up as the date gets close. Some may have bought tickets "just in case", then may decide not to go and cancel.


I was told by the agent in CLE that tickets for this excursion are non-refundable and non transferrable? I am not sure that any tickets could then open up based on that premise?


----------



## fairviewroad

rrdude said:


> And I *still say*, (but who cares?) that if we assume:
> Amtrak priced this correctly, i.e. to *more* than cover their costs, and actually turn a profit, should it sell out
> Uses equipment that otherwise on weekend would be sitting in yard
> Doesn't suffer some horrible PR as a result of trip
> That Amtrak should "do" more of these.
> 
> Please post your reasons why Amtrak would *not* run more trips like this, assuming the assumptions above were/hold true?



Oh, if the above assumptions are all true, then definitely yeah More Trips Please! (I think the idea of "profit" on this

trip will have to be proved)

Only problem (and I think someone else mentioned it) is that trips like these reinforce the stereotype that train travel

is a glorified amusement park ride that shouldn't be subsidized for actual travel. So if Amtrak were to run one of these

once or twice a month, then before long certain Congresscritters are going to ask why don't they do it everyday, and why

do they run the non-money making trips at all?


----------



## Acela150

CHamilton said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you enter a crowded lounge car, and want to grab a window seat for an upcoming scenic highlight, just go to the opposite side, point outside, and shout: "Buffalo!"
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, if we see Buffalo, we'll really be going in the wrong direction  But then, it would get more reaction than shouting "Havre de Grace!"
Click to expand...

HEY EVERYBODY LOOK!!! PERRYVILLE!!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Acela150 said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you enter a crowded lounge car, and want to grab a window seat for an upcoming scenic highlight, just go to the opposite side, point outside, and shout: "Buffalo!"
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, if we see Buffalo, we'll really be going in the wrong direction  But then, it would get more reaction than shouting "Havre de Grace!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY LOOK!!! PERRYVILLE!!!!
Click to expand...

What? Nobody wants to look at Newark?


----------



## PRR 60

Railroad Bill said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suggest a window on the left side. That would provide the best viewing heading up along the Susquehanna.
> 
> As for tickets, I would not be surprised to see some open up as the date gets close. Some may have bought tickets "just in case", then may decide not to go and cancel.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by the agent in CLE that tickets for this excursion are non-refundable and non transferrable? I am not sure that any tickets could then open up based on that premise?
Click to expand...

 If that is true, it was not stated in the published Terms and Conditions:



> Terms & Conditions
> - Valid for sale August 19 - November 2, 2013.
> 
> - Valid for travel on November 2, 2013 only.
> 
> - Valid between Philadelphia, PA (PHL) - Amtrak Autumn Express, PA (AXP).
> 
> - Flat price of $89 for adults and includes a boxed lunch and souvenir tote bag.
> 
> - Up to 2 children ages 2 - 15 may accompany each adult at half the adult fare.
> 
> - Children and infants must travel with an adult who is at least 18 years or older.
> 
> - Not combinable with any other discount offer or passenger type.


----------



## railiner

N



The Davy Crockett said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the 'early word' was great for fellow AUers - and other crazed foaming creatures whose prime habitat is near dual steel ribbon  - I think the only place Amtrak has screwed up on this trip - so far - was to let word get out before the general email notification went out. Folks who are more 'normal' :giggle: (and who might not be such ardent Amtrak supporters) and didn't get the inside scoop, must be frustrated that the train was basically sold out before they even knew about it.
> I'm thinking they don't have 'the warm fuzzies' about this trip the way so many of us do. I'll bet they see it as Amtrak acting like, well, Amtrak at its not-so-best. hboy:
> 
> 
> 
> A solid dividend for AU membership......otherwise I would be among those missing out on this trip....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and possibly just a wee bit selfish? :unsure:
Click to expand...

Not at all.....just very grateful for the 'heads-up' that being an AU member made possible. :hi:


----------



## railiner

AmtrakBlue said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you enter a crowded lounge car, and want to grab a window seat for an upcoming scenic highlight, just go to the opposite side, point outside, and shout: "Buffalo!"
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, if we see Buffalo, we'll really be going in the wrong direction  But then, it would get more reaction than shouting "Havre de Grace!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY LOOK!!! PERRYVILLE!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Nobody wants to look at Newark?
Click to expand...

None of the above.....I can't wait to see that scenic wonder of the world "Safe Harbor"......made famous by the system map in the first Amtrak national timetable.... :lol:


----------



## mignyc

I am a Guest Rewards member but missed out on this trip. Are there any other fall foliage excursions that folks have found worthy? I am in NYC but have family in York/Harrisburg/Lancaster area.... any Eastern seaboard trip info would be welcome. Thanks so much.


----------



## jis

A trip by the Adirondack to Plattsburgh, Rouses Point or Montreal, out Saturday back Sunday when the dome car is running IMHO is way better than this excursion for seeing fall colors and great scenery overall.


----------



## JoeRids

With regards to the refundability of these tickets, it is VERY misleading. Indeed, the terms and conditions do not state anywhere that the tickets are non refundable. However, when you look at your e-ticket is does state they are indeed NON REFUNDABLE. Interesting to see if Amtrak gets any backlash from anyone who can't make the trip and wants their money back.

Incidentally, I am staying at a hotel near the airport the evening prior to the trip. I am going to take an airport shuttle to the airport, then grab SEPTA to 30th Street. I wonder if anyone else is doing this?


----------



## FreeskierInVT

I don't know how I missed this in the forum, but I did. Hopefully Amtrak adds more coaches because it sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Anderson

It sounds like they probably will add some space if they can plan on having the additional car(s). As to refundability...that's going to be an issue for Amtrak. At the very least, they failed to advertise it being non-refundable, so someone is probably going to pounce on them. I'd suggest someone back up a copy of the page advertising it.


----------



## Railroad Bill

JoeRids said:


> With regards to the refundability of these tickets, it is VERY misleading. Indeed, the terms and conditions do not state anywhere that the tickets are non refundable. However, when you look at your e-ticket is does state they are indeed NON REFUNDABLE. Interesting to see if Amtrak gets any backlash from anyone who can't make the trip and wants their money back.
> Incidentally, I am staying at a hotel near the airport the evening prior to the trip. I am going to take an airport shuttle to the airport, then grab SEPTA to 30th Street. I wonder if anyone else is doing this?


I asked the agent in CLE about the refundability issue and he said it fell under the same conditions as other special fares such as the weekly specials, etc. It is true that it was not mentioned in the advertising, but yes it does say that on my E Ticket. It was a consideration since we have some health issues to be concerned about, but wife and I decided to take a chance since we planned to be in Maryland a few days before.

We will be riding SEPTA from Eastwick station to PHL that morning. And it looks like we will need to get an early train to get in line with other early birds.

It would seem to me more efficient if Amtrak would issue seat tickets to each person standing in line so there would be no knock down drag out fight in the coaches that morning. Each person would have a car number assigned and seat number. That way a couple would be guaranteed a seat together. Just my opinion. Hope Amtrak comes up with a plan that works that morning.


----------



## benjibear

I can see Amtrak's point. If the day ends up being a crappy day, many people may not show up but Amtrak has the trip set for all those people. They may have been able to save on less coaches, not buying lunch, extra staff, etc. because they counted on so many people. It is different on a regular train because they are running it anyhow.

However, if you cancel now, Amtrak can scale back their expenses if needed. The terms should have probably been clearer and allowing a refund up to a certain amount of time for the trip.


----------



## AlanB

JoeRids said:


> Incidentally, I am staying at a hotel near the airport the evening prior to the trip. I am going to take an airport shuttle to the airport, then grab SEPTA to 30th Street. I wonder if anyone else is doing this?


Joe,

If you're staying in town both Friday night & Saturday night, this doesn't work. But if you're only doing Friday night, you may wish to look at the DoubleTree Downtown. They have a rate of $84 for Friday night only. The price jumps up if you want Saturday night too.

Several of us are already booked at this hotel for that night. It's just a few blocks south of Suburban Station, giving one many more options for getting to 30th Street Station.


----------



## JoeRids

This will actually not work for me as I am indeed staying over Saturday; I checked the rates and the price balloons way up when you stay Saturday. Plus I am bringing my wife and son (but not on the train). An airport hotel allows us an easier drive in, parking, pet friendly (the Doubletree appears not to be), junior suites. etc. Thank you so much for the tip though and for including me!


----------



## Anderson

benjibear said:


> I can see Amtrak's point. If the day ends up being a crappy day, many people may not show up but Amtrak has the trip set for all those people. They may have been able to save on less coaches, not buying lunch, extra staff, etc. because they counted on so many people. It is different on a regular train because they are running it anyhow.
> However, if you cancel now, Amtrak can scale back their expenses if needed. The terms should have probably been clearer and allowing a refund up to a certain amount of time for the trip.


I see their point and I don't even disagree with it on some level. Non-refundable but transferable tickets would probably have made the most sense from that perspective. The main thing is that they didn't state it in the advertising materials.


----------



## rrdude

Anderson said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see Amtrak's point. If the day ends up being a crappy day, many people may not show up .
> 
> 
> 
> I see their point and I don't even disagree with it on some level. Non-refundable but transferable tickets would probably have made the most sense from that perspective. The main thing is that they didn't state it in the advertising materials.
Click to expand...

That being said, since it WASN'T really spelled out, one could always contact their CC provider, in advance, and "dispute" the charge, claiming, rightfully, that there was no notice of "No Refund"....


----------



## fairviewroad

Anderson said:


> Non-refundable but transferable tickets would probably have made the most sense from that perspective.


"Non-refundable but transferable" probably would have created a healthy "scalper" market for a trip like this!


----------



## jis

Due to a change in my Friday afternoon schedule on the 1st, now I am able to join the mini-gathering on Friday evening and stay at the party central that evening. I will arrive by ATK 127 from MET a little after 5pm. hopefully we will all get together for dinner and have a good time that evening!

When is the New York contingent planning to head back from Philly on the 2nd?


----------



## pennyk

jis said:


> Due to a change in my Friday afternoon schedule on the 1st, now I am able to join the mini-gathering on Friday evening and stay at the party central that evening. I will arrive by ATK 127 from MET a little after 5pm. hopefully we will all get together for dinner and have a good time that evening!
> When is the New York contingent planning to head back from Philly on the 2nd?


I am not part of the NY contingent, but I will offer my 2 cents. My train is scheduled to arrive in PHL at 5:35pm on Friday. I will be going to WAS on Saturday evening, although I do not have the reservations yet. I am thinking about taking 159 which leaves PHL at 6:33pm.


----------



## jis

pennyk said:


> I am not part of the NY contingent, but I will offer my 2 cents. My train is scheduled to arrive in PHL at 5:35pm on Friday. I will be going to WAS on Saturday evening, although I do not have the reservations yet. I am thinking about taking 159 which leaves PHL at 6:33pm.


I get into PHL at 5:30pm on Friday. I guess I will get something out of PHL around 6:30pm on Saturday too then, but headed the other way. A short 55min run to Metropark for me.


----------



## chakk

mignyc said:


> I am a Guest Rewards member but missed out on this trip. Are there any other fall foliage excursions that folks have found worthy? I am in NYC but have family in York/Harrisburg/Lancaster area.... any Eastern seaboard trip info would be welcome. Thanks so much.


It's not in the East, but riding the CZ through the Colorado Rockies anytime between 10 Sept and 28 Sept can provide some spectacular views of aspen in their autumn glory.

And the influx of tamarisk along the Colorado River between Glenwood Springs and Ruby Canyon, Utah turn a sweet shade of salmon pink in late October/early November.


----------



## railiner

For those familiar with the operational aspect of this Special......will they have to reverse the direction of the train for any segments, or will it be able to go in one direction or be turned for necessary changes?

Something to consider when selecting favored side to select seat on........


----------



## PRR 60

railiner said:


> For those familiar with the operational aspect of this Special......will they have to reverse the direction of the train for any segments, or will it be able to go in one direction or be turned for necessary changes?Something to consider when selecting favored side to select seat on........


The train will run in the same direction all the way. No reversing moves are required.

For the best views of the Susquehanna River, a seat on the left side would be ideal.


----------



## mignyc

Still super bummed this is sold out.


----------



## jerichowhiskey

mignyc said:


> Still super bummed this is sold out.


Though hopefully it means more excursions to come.


----------



## railiner

mignyc said:


> Still super bummed this is sold out.





jerichowhiskey said:


> mignyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still super bummed this is sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Though hopefully it means more excursions to come.
Click to expand...

Perhaps if everyone interested would email Amtrak, who knows, they might consider adding more cars or a second train the following day....


----------



## Acela150

railiner said:


> mignyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still super bummed this is sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerichowhiskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mignyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still super bummed this is sold out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though hopefully it means more excursions to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if everyone interested would email Amtrak, who knows, they might consider adding more cars or a second train the following day....
Click to expand...

A second train is more likely.


----------



## pennyk

jis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not part of the NY contingent, but I will offer my 2 cents. My train is scheduled to arrive in PHL at 5:35pm on Friday. I will be going to WAS on Saturday evening, although I do not have the reservations yet. I am thinking about taking 159 which leaves PHL at 6:33pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I get into PHL at 5:30pm on Friday. I guess I will get something out of PHL around 6:30pm on Saturday too then, but headed the other way. A short 55min run to Metropark for me.
Click to expand...

I just got an email from Amtrak. It appears that 92 will be having a schedule change for about a month (likely due to track work) and instead of arriving in PHL at 5:35pm, I will be arriving around 11:30am. What is really odd is that, for about a month, 92 and 98 are scheduled to leave ORL within a minute of each other. I think that will be very confusing for staff and passengers.

I did make a reservation to leave PHL on 159 at 6:33pm


----------



## jis

Interesting! And going north Tampa to Orlando will be bustituted, i.e. 92 will not go to Tampa. Basically 92 and 98 will be running about 20 mins apart from Miami to Savannah.


----------



## CHamilton

Dome on the Adirondack has been cut back from November 1 to October 29. Think that means the dome will be on the AXP trip?



> “GREAT DOME” CAR RETURNS TO _ADIRONDACK _SERVICE
> 
> Upstate New York fall foliage trips by train through Oct. 29
> 
> http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/120/55/ATK-13-100%20Dome%20Car%20Returns%20to%20Adirondack.pdf
> 
> NEW YORK – Passengers riding the Amtrak _Adirondack _train north of Albany will once again have the unique opportunity to experience the spectacular view of New York State’s fall foliage season when the historic ‘Great Dome’ rail car is making a special five-week return appearance through Oct. 29.


----------



## Blackwolf

CHamilton said:


> Dome on the Adirondack has been cut back from November 1 to October 29. Think that means the dome will be on the AXP trip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “GREAT DOME” CAR RETURNS TO _ADIRONDACK _SERVICE
> 
> Upstate New York fall foliage trips by train through Oct. 29
> 
> http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/120/55/ATK-13-100%20Dome%20Car%20Returns%20to%20Adirondack.pdf
> 
> NEW YORK – Passengers riding the Amtrak _Adirondack _train north of Albany will once again have the unique opportunity to experience the spectacular view of New York State’s fall foliage season when the historic ‘Great Dome’ rail car is making a special five-week return appearance through Oct. 29.
Click to expand...

Sounds plausible to me!

Now only if Amtrak could secure a few more domes to be used on specials instead of having only the one...


----------



## SubwayNut

I don't think it fits into PHL and under the wires. I bet this is because of two weekends of Cardinal trips again.


----------



## Ryan

In one of the many, many, many discussions of Superliners on the NEC discussions, I believe someone posted or made mention of a photograph of a Superliner sitting in PHL. Only on a certain track/tracks, but I seem to recall that it's possible.

The dome wouldn't likely fit through any of the tunnels, but it should be fine under the wires (it is when it's in WAS). There may be a random low bridge or 3 on the corridor somewhere that it can't pass either, but I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Blackwolf

Ryan said:


> In one of the many, many, many discussions of Superliners on the NEC discussions, I believe someone posted or made mention of a photograph of a Superliner sitting in PHL. Only on a certain track/tracks, but I seem to recall that it's possible.
> 
> The dome wouldn't likely fit through any of the tunnels, but it should be fine under the wires (it is when it's in WAS). There may be a random low bridge or 3 on the corridor somewhere that it can't pass either, but I wouldn't rule it out.


Is this the photo?


----------



## Ryan

That's the one, thanks!


----------



## NS

Ryan said:


> In one of the many, many, many discussions of Superliners on the NEC discussions, I believe someone posted or made mention of a photograph of a Superliner sitting in PHL. Only on a certain track/tracks, but I seem to recall that it's possible.The dome wouldn't likely fit through any of the tunnels, but it should be fine under the wires (it is when it's in WAS). There may be a random low bridge or 3 on the corridor somewhere that it can't pass either, but I wouldn't rule it out.


A dome car is NOT allowed to be occupied while under catenary.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

NS said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of the many, many, many discussions of Superliners on the NEC discussions, I believe someone posted or made mention of a photograph of a Superliner sitting in PHL. Only on a certain track/tracks, but I seem to recall that it's possible.The dome wouldn't likely fit through any of the tunnels, but it should be fine under the wires (it is when it's in WAS). There may be a random low bridge or 3 on the corridor somewhere that it can't pass either, but I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> 
> 
> A dome car is NOT allowed to be occupied while under catenary.
Click to expand...

IF it's on the Fall Excursion, they could keep it closed until it leaves Perryville and close it again when it gets to Harrisburg, right?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

AmtrakBlue said:


> NS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of the many, many, many discussions of Superliners on the NEC discussions, I believe someone posted or made mention of a photograph of a Superliner sitting in PHL. Only on a certain track/tracks, but I seem to recall that it's possible.The dome wouldn't likely fit through any of the tunnels, but it should be fine under the wires (it is when it's in WAS). There may be a random low bridge or 3 on the corridor somewhere that it can't pass either, but I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> 
> 
> A dome car is NOT allowed to be occupied while under catenary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF it's on the Fall Excursion, they could keep it closed until it leaves Perryville and close it again when it gets to Harrisburg, right?
Click to expand...

But think of the 'bum's rush' to 10031 in Perryville!


----------



## Ryan

NS said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of the many, many, many discussions of Superliners on the NEC discussions, I believe someone posted or made mention of a photograph of a Superliner sitting in PHL. Only on a certain track/tracks, but I seem to recall that it's possible.The dome wouldn't likely fit through any of the tunnels, but it should be fine under the wires (it is when it's in WAS). There may be a random low bridge or 3 on the corridor somewhere that it can't pass either, but I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> 
> 
> A dome car is NOT allowed to be occupied while under catenary.
Click to expand...

I never said that it was.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The Davy Crockett said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of the many, many, many discussions of Superliners on the NEC discussions, I believe someone posted or made mention of a photograph of a Superliner sitting in PHL. Only on a certain track/tracks, but I seem to recall that it's possible.The dome wouldn't likely fit through any of the tunnels, but it should be fine under the wires (it is when it's in WAS). There may be a random low bridge or 3 on the corridor somewhere that it can't pass either, but I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> 
> 
> A dome car is NOT allowed to be occupied while under catenary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF it's on the Fall Excursion, they could keep it closed until it leaves Perryville and close it again when it gets to Harrisburg, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But think of the 'bum's rush' to 10031 in Perryville!
Click to expand...

Didn't you hear? It will be by lottery. And I happen to know the conductor likes sweet BBQ sauce.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of the many, many, many discussions of Superliners on the NEC discussions, I believe someone posted or made mention of a photograph of a Superliner sitting in PHL. Only on a certain track/tracks, but I seem to recall that it's possible.The dome wouldn't likely fit through any of the tunnels, but it should be fine under the wires (it is when it's in WAS). There may be a random low bridge or 3 on the corridor somewhere that it can't pass either, but I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> 
> 
> A dome car is NOT allowed to be occupied while under catenary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF it's on the Fall Excursion, they could keep it closed until it leaves Perryville and close it again when it gets to Harrisburg, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But think of the 'bum's rush' to 10031 in Perryville!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you hear? It will be by lottery. And I happen to know the conductor likes sweet BBQ sauce.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm... Time to start cooking again! 

BTW - I do cut back on the sugar some - but I do that with all recipes - and use a nice tart apple cider vinegar. It is awesome! You'll be in the coveted seat at the front of 10031 for sure - even if the conductor has 'reserved' it for themselves. :giggle:


----------



## NS

I think a lot of people on this trip need to get a grip and stop foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Acela150

NS said:


> I think a lot of people on this trip need to get a grip and stop foaming at the mouth.


Easy there Troll....


----------



## jis

But there is some truth in what NS says too.  I am getting worried about how many rolls of "Bounty the Quicker Picker Upper" © I will have to bring along with me on this trip. :giggle: :hi:


----------



## Acela150

jis said:


> But there is some truth in what NS says too.  I am getting worried about how many rolls of "Bounty the Quicker Picker Upper" © I will have to bring along with me on this trip. :giggle: :hi:


I'll make a trip to BJ's! Make sure we have enough!  :lol:


----------



## Ocala Mike

Plenty of time for some enterprising ticket holder to make up some souvenir "bibs" or "drool cups" for sale at enough of a profit to pay for the trip.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Ocala Mike said:


> Plenty of time for some enterprising ticket holder to make up some souvenir "bibs" or "drool cups" for sale at enough of a profit to pay for the trip.


Or Chicken McNuggets!


----------



## Acela150

The Davy Crockett said:


> Ocala Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of time for some enterprising ticket holder to make up some souvenir "bibs" or "drool cups" for sale at enough of a profit to pay for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Chicken McNuggets!
Click to expand...

I almost just died of laughter.. Only TDC could do that.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Acela150 said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocala Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of time for some enterprising ticket holder to make up some souvenir "bibs" or "drool cups" for sale at enough of a profit to pay for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Chicken McNuggets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost just died of laughter.. Only TDC could do that.
Click to expand...

Now stop that Steve! You are only going to encourage me.  :help:


----------



## pennyk

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not part of the NY contingent, but I will offer my 2 cents. My train is scheduled to arrive in PHL at 5:35pm on Friday. I will be going to WAS on Saturday evening, although I do not have the reservations yet. I am thinking about taking 159 which leaves PHL at 6:33pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I get into PHL at 5:30pm on Friday. I guess I will get something out of PHL around 6:30pm on Saturday too then, but headed the other way. A short 55min run to Metropark for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got an email from Amtrak. It appears that 92 will be having a schedule change for about a month (likely due to track work) and instead of arriving in PHL at 5:35pm, I will be arriving around 11:30am. What is really odd is that, for about a month, 92 and 98 are scheduled to leave ORL within a minute of each other. I think that will be very confusing for staff and passengers.
> 
> I did make a reservation to leave PHL on 159 at 6:33pm
Click to expand...

I just got another email from Amtrak regarding another schedule change. Now 92 is leaving ORL about 50 minutes before 98, at 12:45pm (which makes much better sense than a minute before). Now I am due in PHL at 11:00am.


----------



## Philly_guy

I hope I'm not repeating something already mentioned but for all those who missed the Amtrak ride, there is another great fall ride in the Philly area.

http://www.readingnorthern.com/files/Flyer---Autumn-Leaf-Excursions---October-2013.pdf


----------



## Shanghai

My wife and our dog (Archie) and I took the Lehigh Gorge Scenic Railroad trip three weeks ago.

It was a delightful trip with nice people and beautiful scenery. We booked in the First Class

car, which was very nice. We had a diesel engine. We were served a snack and drink in the

First Class car. I would recommend the railway highly.


----------



## Ryan

That sounds pretty nice - we always go whitewater rafting on the Lehigh every summer and put in at Jim Thorpe. Every year I see the LVSR and say to myself "Self, you should bring the family up here and take a train ride someday". Sadly, I haven't done it yet.


----------



## JoeRids

My wife and I are booked on this trip October 20. We called way ahead and booked a pullman room, which is in a 1927 Pullman
"Lehigh Gorge". I think it is going to be a compartment, as they used to call it. At $125 for both of us in the room, I think this is a great deal. Unfortunately, I was told these rooms sell out way in advance, so call ASAP, if they aren't already sold out. The steam engine trips are more expensive.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

For those of us who weren't able to get tickets on the 11/2 train, voice your input to Amtrak. If they hear from enough people that want to take this already sold out train, then maybe they'll add a few more coaches or have a trip go out on Sunday 11/3.

I sent a tweet to Amtrak last night and got this response:



*Amtrak* ‏@Amtrak5h
@freeskierinvt Thank you for your interest, we will pass the suggestion along  Please check back from time to time for cancellations.


 View conversation


----------



## Acela150

RBMN runs some very nice excursions.


----------



## Guest

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1496681-autumn-express-train-2.html


----------



## afigg

Guest said:


> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1496681-autumn-express-train-2.html


Would get more people to notice if some info from the link were posted. And it is one that wil be of interest as a second Autumn Express train will be added on Sunday, November 3. Tickets to go on sale at Wednesday, 9/18, at 10 AM ET.


----------



## Agent

Here's the official Amtrak link for the second excursion.


----------



## mignyc

HOOOOOROAAAAAYYYY!


----------



## SubwayNut

Just noticed in the terms and conditions:


Special excursion trains are eligible to earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points, but not available for redemption travel.
Good to know, assume those would be 178 TQPs also for those trying to make S and S+.


----------



## mignyc

I wonder what the chances are that it'll sell out before I can snag tickets tomorrow.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Hmm? Wonder if amtrak.com will go down tomorrow morning from user overload. h34r:


----------



## railiner

Amazing!

Amtrak actually listens to its supporter's.

If this is another instantaneous sellout, Amtrak will have to seriously take a hard look for other similar opportunities. Perhaps run this on two weekends next year, but hopefully, something different also for variety for repeat riders.....

This response gives real meaning to the phrase: "Due to Popular Demand......"


----------



## afigg

railiner said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Amtrak actually listens to its supporter's.
> 
> If this is another instantaneous sellout, Amtrak will have to seriously take a hard look for other similar opportunities. Perhaps run this on two weekends next year, but hopefully, something different also for variety for repeat riders.....
> 
> This response gives real meaning to the phrase: "Due to Popular Demand......"


Amtrak has to be careful not to dilute the market by running too many excursions or too often resulting in half full trains or less than break even trips. They have micromanagers in Congress who could insert a sentence in an appropriations bill blocking Amtrak from running any excursions unless the train is guaranteed to make a profit.
The excursions will have a bump effect in ridership and revenue in trips on the NEC and Keystone trains to and from PHL. I would think Amtrak would measure that by looking at trips to and from PHL by the Autumn Express passengers. Most of those people would otherwise have not traveled to PHL for that day, so the revenue from the additional trips can be attributed to running the Autumn Express as a side note.


----------



## mignyc

I'm wondering if phone or computer will be faster to order tomorrow.


----------



## fairviewroad

I don't think anyone here has to worry about not being able to buy a ticket tomorrow. People on AU knew about the first trip

for a couple of weeks before word started spreading more broadly. I think the same thing will be true with this one, too.

(And good point about the extra revenue generated by folks using Amtrak to position themselves in PHL. Some will be

local folks who won't need to use Amtrak to get to PHL, but you have to think this will mean several dozen extra Amtrak

trips on the NEC/Keystone route)


----------



## jis

I am providing my two albeit pretty short trips on the NEC, though at the usual exorbitant price for MET to PHL


----------



## pennyk

jis said:


> I am providing my two albeit pretty short trips on the NEC, though at the usual exorbitant price for MET to PHL


I am providing sleeper trips on the Silver Star and Silver Meteor (at a reasonable bucket).


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Assuming I can grab a ticket tomorrow, ill be contributing two trips on the LIRR and two Northeast Corridor trips to/from New York. $167 in Amtrak travel and $26 to the LIRR


----------



## AmtrakBlue

WIL to PHL to WIL - they got my $ too.


----------



## benjibear

The Keystone line will probably not have any increased revenue, at least on Saturday, The earliest train into Philly arrives at 9:05AM so it is unfeasible anyone will take the Keystone for this trip unless you are going to stay overnight.

I heard there was a group trying to petition Amtrak to depart the excursion after the Keystone arrives.

They should have planned the excursion to leave at 9:30 so people could take the Keystone in.


----------



## fairviewroad

benjibear said:


> The Keystone line will probably not have any increased revenue, at least on Saturday, The earliest train into Philly arrives at 9:05AM so it is unfeasible anyone will take the Keystone for this trip unless you are going to stay overnight.
> 
> I heard there was a group trying to petition Amtrak to depart the excursion after the Keystone arrives.
> 
> They should have planned the excursion to leave at 9:30 so people could take the Keystone in.


Good point, though hard to make the case for that if Amtrak had no trouble selling out the trip as it was

currently scheduled. And some may make the trip into Philly on Friday night (as some AU'ers are planning

to do from various destinations) so that could help the Keystones, albeit in a small way.

That said, it IS possible to take a westbound Keystone to Philly on Saturday morning in time to catch the

excursion. In fact, 661 arrives into PHL at 8:20 which would work quite nicely for those coming down from

NYP or NWK. So there is, in fact, the possibility of increased revenue on Keystone trains. (But I know

what you meant.)


----------



## jis

Looks like quite a bit of the AU gang is making it a mini gathering in Philly starting Friday evening. So any of that group can still use the Keystone without any trouble.


----------



## mignyc

A friend told me he heard about thus excursion on NPR today, so I was concerned about the publicity.

I too really wish the trip start time was coordinated with the arrival of the Keystone coming from Harrisburg. Seems like a glaring oversight.


----------



## railiner

In consideration of all above, and more, I am confident Amtrak will do very well financially with these Special's......


----------



## benjibear

I wasn't implying that if the excursion would line up with the Keystone, more people would want to ride the excursion. But for me, I will probably be driving to a SEPTA station to get into 30th street station or just drive and park in Philly all day. Made me think twice about booking. I only did when I saw it was selling out and am worried this is a once and done trip on some tracks I cross everyday.

I think Amtrak underestimated the amount of people that would come from really far away for this trip. The only reason I was interested is because it is local. If I read about a similar trip, far away, I would not do it. I think the excursion is going to be slow and I am finding it interesting because there are many spots that I will recognize.


----------



## mignyc

On the phone with Amtrak now to book. Excited.


----------



## mignyc

BOOKED. The agent told me I was the first person to buy Sunday tickets


----------



## jis

It appears to have sold out already, and it is not even 11am!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

How many tickets were sold for Saturday? Man, 30th Street station is going to be a mad house both days.


----------



## afigg

jis said:


> It appears to have sold out already, and it is not even 11am!


I tried the reservation system at 10:25 AM out of curiosity and it was showing sold out for November 3. I'm wonder if it is really sold out or just that the reservation system was not designed to sell a lot of tickets for 1 train in a sbort time, so there could be a glitch in the process.
A market survey to find out how many people are taking the trains just for the fall colors and how many are rail fans primarily taking them for the rare mileage would be interesting. Driving trips on weekends to see the fall colors are a big deal in New England and the Mid-Atlantic states. Amtrak may have discovered a nice niche market with train excursions to see the fall colors in October and November from the major cities on the NEC. Just have to work out scenic 6 to 7 hour loop or partial loop trips over interesting routes from WAS, PHL, BOS, maybe NYP and run a few of those each year. Change up the routes and cities each year to keep the railfan market interested. Additional weekend ticket sales on the NEC for connecting trains are a bonus.


----------



## mignyc

WOW, in that case, I'm very glad I was neurotic about being on the line/online at 9:55!


----------



## Ryan

afigg said:


> Just have to work out scenic 6 to 7 hour loop or partial loop trips over interesting routes from WAS, PHL, BOS, maybe NYP and run a few of those each year. Change up the routes and cities each year to keep the railfan market interested. Additional weekend ticket sales on the NEC for connecting trains are a bonus.


From WAS, north on the CSX Metropolitan Sub to Point of Rocks. Hang a right on the Old Main line through beautiful Frederick and Carroll counties until you get to Relay, then hang another right on the Capitol Sub and head back to DC.
The Capitol and Met Subs see passenger traffic (MARC Camden and MARC Brunswick/Capitol Limited), but nothing across the Old Main in quite some time that I'm aware of.


----------



## jis

I would like to see an excursion from Albany NY to Scranton PA and back through upper Susquehanna Valley and across the Nicholson Viaduct. but I doubt that will ever happen.

It will just have to remain my usual fall weekend drive trip.


----------



## the_traveler

I've taken a steam excursion from Steamtown to Binghamton over the Nicholson Viaduct, but I thing Albany is a dream that will never happen!  Although I wish it could/would.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Ryan said:


> afigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to work out scenic 6 to 7 hour loop or partial loop trips over interesting routes from WAS, PHL, BOS, maybe NYP and run a few of those each year. Change up the routes and cities each year to keep the railfan market interested. Additional weekend ticket sales on the NEC for connecting trains are a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> From WAS, north on the CSX Metropolitan Sub to Point of Rocks. Hang a right on the Old Main line through beautiful Frederick and Carroll counties until you get to Relay, then hang another right on the Capitol Sub and head back to DC.
> The Capitol and Met Subs see passenger traffic (MARC Camden and MARC Brunswick/Capitol Limited), but nothing across the Old Main in quite some time that I'm aware of.
Click to expand...

The only problem with using the 'old main' as I understand it - and this may not be correct, as it is something my Dad told me back in the late '60s or early '70s while watching trains at Point of Rocks - is that its curves are too sharp for today's longer cars. What makes me think the 'Old Man' was on to something is that in recent times I've only ever seen coal on it, and this is why CSX sends frieghts that are not hoppers south through DC via the Met. sub.


----------



## The Metropolitan

I tried booking at 10:05am this morning and it was already sold out. That is a certain barometer of unmet demand!


----------



## The Davy Crockett

the_traveler said:


> I've taken a steam excursion... ...Binghamton over the Nicholson Viaduct...


Me too! But my steam excursion was r/t Hoboken, with an overnight in Binghamton.


----------



## Metropolitan

Oh, and rode a charter on the B&O OML back in 1985 that used RDC coaches 85' in length with no issues, so I think it could accomodate similar Amtrak coaches


----------



## mignyc

I wonder how many tickets were sold for each train. I am indeed not looking forward to the crush/line to board....


----------



## jis

What is it 12 or 13 Horizon cars? Should be easy to compute the number if it is a sold out train?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jis said:


> What is it 12 or 13 Horizon cars? Should be easy to compute the number if it is a sold out train?


Not if you're clueless about the equipment, as I am.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Metropolitan said:


> Oh, and rode a charter on the B&O OML back in 1985 that used RDC coaches 85' in length with no issues, so I think it could accomodate similar Amtrak coaches


See - why I don't ever quite trust what the old man told me...


----------



## railiner

The Davy Crockett said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a steam excursion... ...Binghamton over the Nicholson Viaduct...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! But my steam excursion was r/t Hoboken, with an overnight in Binghampton.
Click to expand...

I may have been on the same one.....it was back around 1970 or so, run by Ross Rowland's High Iron Company, with NKP Bershire No. 759 for power. We went west from Hoboken on the Lackawanna via Scranton, and returned the next day on the Erie via Port Jervis. Spent the night at the Treadway Inn in Bingo....A great trip!


----------



## railiner

The Metropolitan said:


> I tried booking at 10:05am this morning and it was already sold out. That is a certain barometer of unmet demand!


Looks like Amtrak has found a nice new source of revenue.....I don't see why they don't run another the weekend before or after as well, if it sold that quickly.....


----------



## railiner

benjibear said:


> I wasn't implying that if the excursion would line up with the Keystone, more people would want to ride the excursion. But for me, I will probably be driving to a SEPTA station to get into 30th street station or just drive and park in Philly all day. Made me think twice about booking. I only did when I saw it was selling out and am worried this is a once and done trip on some tracks I cross everyday.
> 
> I think Amtrak underestimated the amount of people that would come from really far away for this trip. The only reason I was interested is because it is local. If I read about a similar trip, far away, I would not do it. I think the excursion is going to be slow and I am finding it interesting because there are many spots that I will recognize.


I wonder if it would pay to start the excursion, and end it at NYP, with the usual stops in New Jersey.....wonder how many of the passengers might be coming from that direction? But probably better to just do it the way it is, and let passengers book connections.....


----------



## mignyc

Was on the phone with the call center earlier and the attendant said they got absolutely hammered by calls this morning - that it may have sold out in ten minutes. Some reps had folks on the phone booking tickets, and in the few minutes it took to enter their information, seats when from available to sold out. She said she personally took some verbal abuse by upset folks who didn't get seats.

She also said the Horizon cars have 50-52 seats.


----------



## battalion51

railiner said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't implying that if the excursion would line up with the Keystone, more people would want to ride the excursion. But for me, I will probably be driving to a SEPTA station to get into 30th street station or just drive and park in Philly all day. Made me think twice about booking. I only did when I saw it was selling out and am worried this is a once and done trip on some tracks I cross everyday.
> 
> I think Amtrak underestimated the amount of people that would come from really far away for this trip. The only reason I was interested is because it is local. If I read about a similar trip, far away, I would not do it. I think the excursion is going to be slow and I am finding it interesting because there are many spots that I will recognize.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it would pay to start the excursion, and end it at NYP, with the usual stops in New Jersey.....wonder how many of the passengers might be coming from that direction? But probably better to just do it the way it is, and let passengers book connections.....
Click to expand...

If you were to come down from NYP it would require either a power change at PHL or that you run one set of power dead en route. You'd also be looking at about a 7:00 AM departure and 6:30 PM arrival...


----------



## jis

mignyc said:


> She also said the Horizon cars have 50-52 seats.


According to the OTOL Amtrak Roster, Horizon Coaches have 68 seats.


----------



## SubwayNut

Blocking seats for crew/attendants?


----------



## mignyc

Egad.


----------



## jis

battalion51 said:


> If you were to come down from NYP it would require either a power change at PHL or that you run one set of power dead en route. You'd also be looking at about a 7:00 AM departure and 6:30 PM arrival...


Heh... they could use an NJT ALP45-DP which in D-mode will give you 3600HP (100mph) and in E mode 5300HP (125mph).  I am not sure they have certified for operation above 100mph yet though. Besides Amtrak has sworn they will never use one too.


----------



## afigg

railiner said:


> Looks like Amtrak has found a nice new source of revenue.....I don't see why they don't run another the weekend before or after as well, if it sold that quickly.....


They have to get approval to run the train from NS and have to keep the equipment available. They have 2 sold out excursion trains on 1 weekend maximizing the use of the Horizons for an equipment move. My guess is this will be it for this fall, but now that they have seen the demand for autumn color sightseeing and rare mileage trains, there will be more next year.
As for running from NYP, there are multiple alternatives for early AM trains from both NYP and WAS. Take the ticket revenue and not complicate the operations of a daytime excursion train. Next time they run an excursion train from PHL, hopefully they will schedule it so people can take an eastbound Keystone as well to connect.

I admit, I am astounded that the second train sold out this quickly. Has to be much more than railfans, but those interested in a day trip to see the countryside for the fall colors. If they run one from WAS, there would be possibilities of using Superliner equipment, but Amtrak is not exactly flush with spare Superliner coach and sightseer lounge cars.


----------



## jis

the_traveler said:


> I've taken a steam excursion from Steamtown to Binghamton over the Nicholson Viaduct, but I thing Albany is a dream that will never happen!  Although I wish it could/would.


Another possibility is Philly or Harrisburg to Binghamton via Wilkes-Barre, Scranton. That would be a fantastic trip too. Requires cooperation from NS and CP.


----------



## railiner

I wonder if they allowed some travel agency(s) to book a large block of space for resale? Or is that against Amtrak policy? Cruise lines routinely do that, and if the travel agency finds they cannot sell the space by a certain date, they release it back to the line for open sales....

I suppose if they did do that, we would have heard of it by now, via TA advertisements......so probably not....


----------



## railiner

I wonder if any private car owner's have tried to get their car on this train?

Again, probably would have heard by now..........


----------



## The Davy Crockett

railiner said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a steam excursion... ...Binghamton over the Nicholson Viaduct...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! But my steam excursion was r/t Hoboken, with an overnight in Binghampton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have been on the same one.....it was back around 1970 or so, run by Ross Rowland's High Iron Company, with NKP Bershire No. 759 for power. We went west from Hoboken on the Lackawanna via Scranton, and returned the next day on the Erie via Port Jervis. Spent the night at the Treadway Inn in Bingo....A great trip!
Click to expand...

That's the one.  Amazing! I guess it shouldn't be a surprise for two foamers on a foamer forum to have been on the same trip - but that was just a few years ago. And it was a great trip!


----------



## bmorechris

The Davy Crockett said:


> The only problem with using the 'old main' as I understand it - and this may not be correct, as it is something my Dad told me back in the late '60s or early '70s while watching trains at Point of Rocks - is that its curves are too sharp for today's longer cars. What makes me think the 'Old Man' was on to something is that in recent times I've only ever seen coal on it, and this is why CSX sends frieghts that are not hoppers south through DC via the Met. sub.


Its possible it couldn't originally accommodate 85 ft cars, but after damage due to Hurricane Agnes (1972), it took a while to rebuild the OML (and was almost abandoned) and my guess is that it may have been reconstructed with better geometry. Also, at some point (not sure if pre or post Agnes repairs) the majority of the line when from 2 track to 1 to allow for better clearance in tunnels, so that could have also helped in allowing longer cars. The line is still relatively busy, I hear train horns all the time from my house about 1 mile from the line.


----------



## mignyc

Does anyone on this board have Saturday tickets?


----------



## Ryan

Many people. Posted about them in this thread even!



jis said:


> I got my ticket for it.





pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ticket for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...




Anderson said:


> Booked.





railiner said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ticket for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got mine, too! Looking forward to it......
Click to expand...




AmtrakBlue said:


> Booked.
> 
> Now to book my trains to/from PHL





Acela150 said:


> As of 11ish this morning with a little convincing from Charlie I booked myself a ticket on the train.





rrdude said:


> I logged on at 4:55pm today, got me a ticky!


----------



## mignyc

Awesome. Looking forward to their reports.


----------



## jis

The Davy Crockett said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a steam excursion... ...Binghamton over the Nicholson Viaduct...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! But my steam excursion was r/t Hoboken, with an overnight in Binghampton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have been on the same one.....it was back around 1970 or so, run by Ross Rowland's High Iron Company, with NKP Bershire No. 759 for power. We went west from Hoboken on the Lackawanna via Scranton, and returned the next day on the Erie via Port Jervis. Spent the night at the Treadway Inn in Bingo....A great trip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one.  Amazing! I guess it shouldn't be a surprise for two foamers on a foamer forum to have been on the same trip - but that was just a few years ago. And it was a great trip!
Click to expand...

Unfortunately that trip cannot be repeated today, since part of the route that it took does not have any rails on it anymore.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

mignyc said:


> Does anyone on this board have Saturday tickets?


Too many to count.


----------



## jis

mignyc said:


> Does anyone on this board have Saturday tickets?


There are so many that there is an impromptu (unplanned) mini AU Gathering or two likely to take place somewhere in Philly Friday evening  It will be a major drool-fest I am afraid


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a steam excursion... ...Binghamton over the Nicholson Viaduct...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! But my steam excursion was r/t Hoboken, with an overnight in Binghampton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have been on the same one.....it was back around 1970 or so, run by Ross Rowland's High Iron Company, with NKP Bershire No. 759 for power. We went west from Hoboken on the Lackawanna via Scranton, and returned the next day on the Erie via Port Jervis. Spent the night at the Treadway Inn in Bingo....A great trip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one.  Amazing! I guess it shouldn't be a surprise for two foamers on a foamer forum to have been on the same trip - but that was just a few years ago. And it was a great trip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately that trip cannot be repeated today, since part of the route that it took does not have any rails on it anymore.
Click to expand...

Maybe not on the Lackawanna side, but the Erie side remains intact. Regular NJT-MN service from Port Jervis to Hoboken as well....

Perhaps could reach Scranton via former LV or CNJ trackage, then CP/D&H to Bingo?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

bmorechris said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with using the 'old main' as I understand it - and this may not be correct, as it is something my Dad told me back in the late '60s or early '70s while watching trains at Point of Rocks - is that its curves are too sharp for today's longer cars. What makes me think the 'Old Man' was on to something is that in recent times I've only ever seen coal on it, and this is why CSX sends frieghts that are not hoppers south through DC via the Met. sub.
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible it couldn't originally accommodate 85 ft cars, but after damage due to Hurricane Agnes (1972), it took a while to rebuild the OML (and was almost abandoned) and my guess is that it may have been reconstructed with better geometry. Also, at some point (not sure if pre or post Agnes repairs) the majority of the line when from 2 track to 1 to allow for better clearance in tunnels, so that could have also helped in allowing longer cars. The line is still relatively busy, I hear train horns all the time from my house about 1 mile from the line.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I recall, with my faulty memory, it being double tracked where I-270 goes over it in the '60s and becoming single tracked at some point. I'm curious, have you noticed freights with anything other than hoppers on it?


----------



## Acela150

Tickets for a train on Sunday are on sale as of 2 days ago! Snatch em up!!


----------



## PRR 60

Acela150 said:


> Tickets for a train on Sunday are on sale as of 2 days ago! Snatch em up!!


Snatched up. The second train is also sold out.

I'm willing to bet that there are a significant number who booked both trips.


----------



## Acela150

PRR 60 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets for a train on Sunday are on sale as of 2 days ago! Snatch em up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Snatched up. The second train is also sold out.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that there are a significant number who booked both trips.
Click to expand...

Wow! That wasn't even on sale for 2 days..  Foamers are going wild!!


----------



## jis

railiner said:


> Maybe not on the Lackawanna side, but the Erie side remains intact. Regular NJT-MN service from Port Jervis to Hoboken as well....
> 
> Perhaps could reach Scranton via former LV or CNJ trackage, then CP/D&H to Bingo?


Yup. Going through Easton, Allentown, Wilkes Barre to Scranton should be a very pretty ride, though possibly quite slow too.
I often drive down from Deposit NY along the old Erie all the way to Port Jervis along the Delaware on rt 97(?). It is a very pretty drive in almost any season, specially on the part that clings to the mountainside way above the river just before you get to Port Jervis.

Theoretically it is even possible to get to Stroudsburg from Easton to join the old Lackawanna Pocono Summit line there. But the bit between Easton and Slateford would probably be a really slow slog, and would be a first for a passenger run in a long long long time.


----------



## jis

According to NARP the second trip sold out in 8 minutes yesterday - between 10:00 and 10:08!


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> According to NARP the second trip sold out in 8 minutes yesterday - between 10:00 and 10:08!


Egads--sort of like a popular rock concert!


----------



## jis

From the NARP Newsletter we now know the size of the crowd that will be boarding at PHL on Saturday and Sunday. They state that the total number of seats sold on each trip was 800. which would be basically 13 Horizons with a few seats to spare.


----------



## PRR 60

jis said:


> From the NARP Newsletter we now know the size of the crowd that will be boarding at PHL on Saturday and Sunday. They state that the total number of seats sold on each trip was 800. which would be basically 13 Horizons with a few seats to spare.


OMG, what a scene that will be. Amtrak Police might have to call in the Philly riot police for control. Mobilize the National Guard. :lol:


----------



## Mignyc

Good lord. Seems like a human traffic nightmare, especially given that the volume of folks will be far more than officials typically have to manage.

What strategies are you pro rail fans putting together to minimize potential problems?


----------



## afigg

Mignyc said:


> Good lord. Seems like a human traffic nightmare, especially given that the volume of folks will be far more than officials typically have to manage.
> 
> What strategies are you pro rail fans putting together to minimize potential problems?


These trains will be departing on Saturday and Sunday morning. 30th Street Station handles a much larger volume of passenger traffic on any given weekday. The only difference is that it will be a line for 1 train. And that line of 800 people will fill up only a small portion of the great hall.
All Amtrak needs to do is close off the platform to any other trains while boarding the excursion train and let people line up and board via use both stairways down to the platforms. Scan the tickets at the top of the stairs/escalators or at the elevator for people who need it.

30th Street station can handle this w/o breaking a sweat. A line of 800 at WAS would require better crowd line management than they normally do there (which is usually next to nothing). But lines of 200 or 300 long for boarding Regionals are routine at WAS.

If the total is 800 seats sold per train, we can make a ballpark estimate of the revenue that will be generated from these trains. Also a guess estimate of the related NEC sales if we assume, say 1/3rd of the passengers are making round trips on NEC trains to get to PHL.


----------



## railiner

Now what enterprising entrepreneur(s) will design and sell some commemorative 'T'-shirts or whatever souvenirs, outside the station?

(I'll settle for a 1% commission for the suggestion  )..........


----------



## benjibear

God 800 people!. I think the place will be a mad house. I can't imagine how long the line is going to be and you better watch out so you don't slip on all the drool. I bet people will start lining up at 7 in the morning to be the first ones on. I know Philly is a large station but I don't think that is going to be capable of the volume of people for one train. I hope Amtrak has a good crowd control plan for this.

I am really second guessing myself if I really want to go on this trip

As far as Amtrak profit, I don't see them netting much money when all is said and done. Between paying employees, lunch, fuel, wear and tear, NS fees, etc., I am there is going to be that much money left. It is good PR though, but hope that doesn't come back to haunt them with Congress.


----------



## railiner

Guess there will be no 'quiet car'....... :lol:


----------



## PRR 60

Were I in charge (shudder at the thought), I would establish a roped-off line starting at Stairway 5 and leading to a zig-zag queue in the North Waiting Room (where the temporary Club Acela was located) with overflow heading down the north corridor (toward the regular Club Acela stairway). The queue area would be on the east side of the room to allow flow to and from the north restrooms. That would prevent the line from disrupting the Main Concourse and the flow to and from the regular trains. They will need something like 500 feet of queue line for 800 passengers (two abreast), so that should be enough. The train could be spotted on Track 5 or 6, and the other track and the stairway could be used normally until it was time to load the special.

If they just allow the line to form uncontrolled, it would be a mess.


----------



## railiner

PRR 60 said:


> Were I in charge (shudder at the thought), I would establish a roped-off line starting at Stairway 5 and leading to a zig-zag queue in the North Waiting Room (where the temporary Club Acela was located) with overflow heading down the north corridor (toward the regular Club Acela stairway). The queue area would be on the east side of the room to allow flow to and from the north restrooms. That would prevent the line from disrupting the Main Concourse and the flow to and from the regular trains. They will need something like 500 feet of queue line for 800 passengers (two abreast), so that should be enough. The train could be spotted on Track 5 or 6, and the other track and the stairway could be used normally until it was time to load the special.
> 
> If they just allow the line to form uncontrolled, it would be a mess.


Alternatively, they could open up the train for occupancy early, and avoid having such a huge queue....


----------



## Anderson

Amtrak doesn't have good control of things at WAS...they have well-trained passengers. There's a difference...good control would imply something other than lines spilling out of the gate area and into the station walkways. 800 at WAS would be a Charlie Foxtrot...I'd like to see it, but it would still be a disaster.

The best solution for that many people would be to open multiple gates if possible. In the case of PHL, not only use both gates to the platform, also have two agents scanning/checking tickets at each gate. In WAS for an upper-level train, I'd press two or three "gates" into use as well as using multiple agents to scan/check tickets and get people through the door; I'd also "lock" the sliding doors open. Lower-level would be more difficult...but you could probably do it if you forced the "up" escalators over by the VRE terminal into use as well.

Edit: At $89/ticket, 800 tickets is $71,200 in revenue per train. I figure the cafes should be good for a couple of thousand dollars in sales as well...it looks like the two trains should net Amtrak somewhere around $150,000 in extra revenue.


----------



## jis

But they've got to pay for running the trains and for the luch packs etc. So I still wonder what the net is going to be. Most likely something positive I suspect.


----------



## afigg

Anderson said:


> Edit: At $89/ticket, 800 tickets is $71,200 in revenue per train. I figure the cafes should be good for a couple of thousand dollars in sales as well...it looks like the two trains should net Amtrak somewhere around $150,000 in extra revenue.


Tickets for children are half-price and there are going to be some families making the excursion. So the ticket revenue will be less than $71.2K per trip. With 800 people inboard for a 7+ hour trip, even with the box lunches, the café cars should do a brisk business.
Of course, these special trains will cost money to run. Moving that many Horizons to PHL and back will add to the cost. Still, with 2 sold-out trains on back to back days, it should do ok in the bookkeeping.


----------



## Anderson

Well, I was referring to revenue. I know there are going to be costs...though I suspect the cafe will at least break even.


----------



## jis

What I had heard is that the cafe won't carry a regular cafe menu. It will carry only non-perishables.


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> What I had heard is that the cafe won't carry a regular cafe menu. It will carry only non-perishables.


I suspect that there will be long lines most of the time to purchase anything they do have, so probably a good idea to bring along your own snacks if you can't manage to go without for the length of the tour.....


----------



## mignyc

Less than a month away, folks! Getting excited.


----------



## Barciur

Just curious - do they do this kind of stuff often, is this first time or how is it? I missed this completely. Any chance I can get a chance to do something similar out of Philly at some point in the future?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

First time as far as I know. Since the Sat train was so popular they added a Sun train which sold out in 8 mins. So I suspect, if they have the resources, they'll do it again in the future.


----------



## prr4400

Did anybody hear when they are going to start boarding


----------



## Slasharoo

I was wondering if it would be possible for someone to drive to the turnaround spot and exchange places with someone on the train for the return trip?


----------



## Acela150

prr4400 said:


> Did anybody hear when they are going to start boarding


No. That's upto PHL station personel and the Crew.



Slasharoo said:


> I was wondering if it would be possible for someone to drive to the turnaround spot and exchange places with someone on the train for the return trip?


No. Doors won't be opened AFAIK. I don't know why they would be.


----------



## Barciur

So is the train going to roll through Lancaster station? Is that the route from HAR to PHL? If so, any idea what time would one expect it to be at LNC?


----------



## benjibear

The train is making a loop as far as I can tell from the description so there is turn around point. There is a short section of track between Columbia, PA and Shocks Mill Bridge that will be traversed in both directions.

I assume the train will come through Lancaster about 3-3:30 time frame. I believe I went through and posted some times based on knowing distances and guessing.


----------



## Barciur

Ok. If somebody can confirm that this is what makes sense, or somebody has other information regarding this.. or better yet, if somebody going on this trip would be willing to connect with me on PM and exchange phone numbers to text me regarding the location so I could get it at Lancaster, that'd be really cool.


----------



## fairviewroad

Acela150 said:


> Slasharoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it would be possible for someone to drive to the turnaround spot and exchange places with someone on the train for the return trip?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Doors won't be opened AFAIK. I don't know why they would be.
Click to expand...

From the description on Amtrak.com (bolding mine)



> Travel the Northeast Corridor to Perryville, MD, and then make a rare trip up the historic Port Road Branch (which is usually off limits to passenger traffic) along the Susquehanna River. Pass through Enola Yard, cross the Shocks Mill and Rockville bridges and *make a brief stop in Harrisburg, PA,* before continuing over the Columbia Secondary and ultimately back to Philadelphia via scenic Lancaster County.


I would imagine the doors will open in Harrisburg and passengers will be given a smoke/stretch your legs break. Swapping places with a passenger

_might_ be possible. The new passenger would probably have to hang around HAR for quite a while since there isn't a published time for the HAR

stop. And, the HAR stop might not actually happen if the train is running late. Or it might happen somewhere other than the HAR station. Or it

might happen at the HAR station but the doors might not open. Or the doors might open, but the platform might be blocked off to non-passengers.

Etc, etc. So yeah, I'd say swapping en route would be difficult, but it could theoretically happen under the right conditions. One thing's for sure,

the "Part 2" passenger would be getting the poorer end of the deal.


----------



## abcnews

Wow, what an opportunity...

Is this the same line that you see, when you cross over the Susquehanna on I-95 and look below?

Have they ever done this before?

.


----------



## afigg

Barciur said:


> Ok. If somebody can confirm that this is what makes sense, or somebody has other information regarding this.. or better yet, if somebody going on this trip would be willing to connect with me on PM and exchange phone numbers to text me regarding the location so I could get it at Lancaster, that'd be really cool.


The train may show up on the new train track map. Which updates location only every few minutes, but if #803 is on the track map, should be able figure out when it is approaching Lancaster.


----------



## Barciur

Thanks! Good point. I'll scope it out. If it doesn't, maybe somebody will get on here and post that they're in Harrisburg or something. Would be nice.


----------



## mignyc

Since the 9 AM departure time means folks who could otherwise arrive via the Keystone from Harrisburg must drive, rather than take the train, I wonder if parking at 30th Street Station is going to be in hot demand....


----------



## benjibear

mignyc said:


> Since the 9 AM departure time means folks who could otherwise arrive via the Keystone from Harrisburg must drive, rather than take the train, I wonder if parking at 30th Street Station is going to be in hot demand....


I looked into other options from York (i.e. drive to SEPTA station, drive to Baltimore, etc.) and driving looks to be the best. I am not sure it is worth having a 12+ hour day just to go on this trip with so much other stuff I could be doing.


----------



## fairviewroad

mignyc said:


> Since the 9 AM departure time means folks who could otherwise arrive via the Keystone from Harrisburg must drive, rather than take the train, I wonder if parking at 30th Street Station is going to be in hot demand....


"Must drive" is a bit strong. One option would be to hop on SEPTA's line-formerly-known as R5 in, say Exton (an easy hop off of Rt 30).

But assuming one did drive, bear in mind that at 9 a.m. on a Saturday morning in November, I think there will be plenty of parking available.

If this was a weekday all bets would be off. But there's plenty of weekday demand for parking that will be non-existent on Saturday, plus at

that hour of the day many day-trippers will not have arrived into the city yet. So while the non-Keystone connection is unfortunate, I doubt

there will be much difficulty finding parking at 30th Street, other than the usual mess that the area is.


----------



## mignyc

Thanks, I appreciate the input.

My family will be driving from York; I'm taking a train down from NYC to meet them at Philadelphia. It was my enthusiasm for the excursion that convinced them to make the initial leg via car, even though it will require quite an early wake-up call. Hope the trip is worth it!

Driving to Exton, then training in via SEPTA, wouldn't save them much time.


----------



## rrdude

I've got a ticket for the Philly AUX Fall Express on Saturday the 2nd of November, *but need to be elsewhere that day*.

Anyone want to buy it from me? I doubt with the crowds, that conductors will be checking ID. I'll get the points, can't transfer those...........send me an email at pilcher AT actionsystems.com


----------



## The Davy Crockett

rrdude said:


> I've got a ticket for the Philly AUX Fall Express on Saturday the 2nd of November, *but need to be elsewhere that day*.


dude,

You really need to get a new job. I mean - they know you are a foamer and then mess with you this way? Hope they at least let you onto a train for 'business' every once in a while...

Just saying...


----------



## rrdude

The Davy Crockett said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a ticket for the Philly AUX Fall Express on Saturday the 2nd of November, *but need to be elsewhere that day*.
> 
> 
> 
> dude,
> 
> You really need to get a new job. I mean - they know you are a foamer and then mess with you this way? Hope they at least let you onto a train for 'business' every once in a while...
> 
> Just saying...
Click to expand...

I think you need to go to Philly on Nov 2nd, using MY tix...............


----------



## Ryan

I'd love to help you out with that little issue, but I think that if I went and didn't take the wife and kids, I'd end up in the doghouse in a bad way.


----------



## rrdude

RyanS said:


> I'd love to help you out with that little issue, but I think that if I went and didn't take the wife and kids, I'd end up in the doghouse in a bad way.


I'm there semi-permanently, it ain't so bad once you get used to it...............


----------



## The Davy Crockett

rrdude said:


> I think you need to go to Philly on Nov 2nd, using MY tix...............


While going to PHL to watch semi-innocent Amtrak employees weather the tsunami of foaming foamers when the boarding call is anounced has a certain appeal, I think it best if I peruse the videos, photos and eyewitness accounts of the survivors after the fact. Afterall, I have a tendency to not listen to the instructions of authority figures, like conductors, etc., and I might get trampled in the onslaught.


----------



## Acela150

rrdude said:


> I've got a ticket for the Philly AUX Fall Express on Saturday the 2nd of November, *but need to be elsewhere that day*.
> 
> Anyone want to buy it from me? I doubt with the crowds, that conductors will be checking ID. I'll get the points, can't transfer those...........send me an email at pilcher AT actionsystems.com


PM Sent.


----------



## Railroad Bill

The Davy Crockett said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go to Philly on Nov 2nd, using MY tix...............
> 
> 
> 
> While going to PHL to watch semi-innocent Amtrak employees weather the tsunami of foaming foamers when the boarding call is anounced has a certain appeal, I think it best if I peruse the videos, photos and eyewitness accounts of the survivors after the fact. Afterall, I have a tendency to not listen to the instructions of authority figures, like conductors, etc., and I might get trampled in the onslaught.
Click to expand...

Ah, come on, Davey. Where is your sense of adventure


----------



## rrdude

The Davy Crockett said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go to Philly on Nov 2nd, using MY tix...............
> 
> 
> 
> While going to PHL to watch semi-innocent Amtrak employees weather the tsunami of foaming foamers when the boarding call is anounced has a certain appeal, I think it best if I peruse the videos, photos and eyewitness accounts of the survivors after the fact. Afterall, I have a tendency to not listen to the instructions of authority figures, like conductors, etc., and I might get trampled in the onslaught.
Click to expand...

Puss.....................


----------



## The Davy Crockett

rrdude said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go to Philly on Nov 2nd, using MY tix...............
> 
> 
> 
> While going to PHL to watch semi-innocent Amtrak employees weather the tsunami of foaming foamers when the boarding call is anounced has a certain appeal, I think it best if I peruse the videos, photos and eyewitness accounts of the survivors after the fact. Afterall, I have a tendency to not listen to the instructions of authority figures, like conductors, etc., and I might get trampled in the onslaught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puss.....................
Click to expand...

Is not the pot calling the kettle black? :lol:

And hey, I made it to G-VII, unlike some people who have their priorities messed up and let work get in the way!


----------



## Acela150

Since we have a small handful of folks going I created a topic about a meeting place and possible diner on Friday night. Link attached.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/57172-fall-foliage-train-gathering/


----------



## Railroad Bill

Thinking of making a Friday points run from PHL to Paoli and back on Friday afternoon 4pm and back by 5 or so. Cheap tickets and 400 points. Dinner to follow.

Anyone interested in joining us.?


----------



## jis

I've got to work on Friday. So will show up in Philly sometime after 6pm


----------



## Acela150

jis said:


> I've got to work on Friday. So will show up in Philly sometime after 6pm


Ditto on the 6pm.. I'm coming from RTE on 2167.


----------



## pennyk

Railroad Bill said:


> Thinking of making a Friday points run from PHL to Paoli and back on Friday afternoon 4pm and back by 5 or so. Cheap tickets and 400 points. Dinner to follow.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining us.?


I may be interested. If my train is in on time, I will be there.


----------



## Acela150

pennyk said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making a Friday points run from PHL to Paoli and back on Friday afternoon 4pm and back by 5 or so. Cheap tickets and 400 points. Dinner to follow.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining us.?
> 
> 
> 
> I may be interested. If my train is in on time, I will be there.
Click to expand...

Penny you are aware that the Silver Star is running a modified schedule?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Acela150 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making a Friday points run from PHL to Paoli and back on Friday afternoon 4pm and back by 5 or so. Cheap tickets and 400 points. Dinner to follow.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining us.?
> 
> 
> 
> I may be interested. If my train is in on time, I will be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penny you are aware that the Silver Star is running a modified schedule?
Click to expand...

You're asking the "Silver Queen" if she knows the schedule? :giggle:


----------



## Acela150

AmtrakBlue said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making a Friday points run from PHL to Paoli and back on Friday afternoon 4pm and back by 5 or so. Cheap tickets and 400 points. Dinner to follow.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining us.?
> 
> 
> 
> I may be interested. If my train is in on time, I will be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penny you are aware that the Silver Star is running a modified schedule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're asking the "Silver Queen" if she knows the schedule? :giggle:
Click to expand...

I think it's a 6 hour difference!  That would be a real wrong turn!


----------



## Ryan

But only 1/4 as much as I was off on the Joliet turn.


----------



## pennyk

Acela150 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making a Friday points run from PHL to Paoli and back on Friday afternoon 4pm and back by 5 or so. Cheap tickets and 400 points. Dinner to follow.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining us.?
> 
> 
> 
> I may be interested. If my train is in on time, I will be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penny you are aware that the Silver Star is running a modified schedule?
Click to expand...

I am scheduled to arrive around 11:30am (instead of 5:30pm as originally ticketed). With the track work in Florida, my guess is that I will not be arriving at 11:30am, but hope to be there before Bill's afternoon points run.


----------



## Acela150

pennyk said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making a Friday points run from PHL to Paoli and back on Friday afternoon 4pm and back by 5 or so. Cheap tickets and 400 points. Dinner to follow.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining us.?
> 
> 
> 
> I may be interested. If my train is in on time, I will be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penny you are aware that the Silver Star is running a modified schedule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am scheduled to arrive around 11:30am (instead of 5:30pm as originally ticketed). With the track work in Florida, my guess is that I will not be arriving at 11:30am, but hope to be there before Bill's afternoon points run.
Click to expand...

I think it's been around 2 hours late as of late into PHL. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## mignyc

We're just a week away, folks!

I'm doing the Sunday excursion so I'm dying to hear reports from the Saturday crew!


----------



## Acela150

If ANYONE is interested in the group dinner on Friday please PM me by 10PM tomorrow so I can set something up on Thursday.


----------



## Railroad Bill

My present plan calls for trying to be on the 3:45 Keystone to Paoli on Friday and turn around and be back after 5. 400 pts RT :unsure:

I would like an earlier one, but the only westbound is around 1:30 and I think that would be cutting it too close for us and others who would be arriving in the middle of the day. If this all works out, we would be looking at meeting everyone at 30th Street after that for a supper/get together, etc. 

But do not want to stay out too late since Saturday looks to be a very long day.  and need to ride SEPTA back to Eastwick after the rush hour crowds have died down Friday.  Weather and car traffic into Philly may affect this plan since we are driving from Baltimore. And I just love that I-95 traffic. :help:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Railroad Bill said:


> My present plan calls for trying to be on the 3:45 Keystone to Paoli on Friday and turn around and be back after 5. 400 pts RT :unsure:
> 
> I would like an earlier one, but the only westbound is around 1:30 and I think that would be cutting it too close for us and others who would be arriving in the middle of the day. If this all works out, we would be looking at meeting everyone at 30th Street after that for a supper/get together, etc.
> 
> But do not want to stay out too late since Saturday looks to be a very long day.  and need to ride SEPTA back to Eastwick after the rush hour crowds have died down Friday.  Weather and car traffic into Philly may affect this plan since we are driving from Baltimore. And I just love that I-95 traffic. :help:


Well, at least you'll see DE from the car with the Friday traffic. On the train, if you blink, you might miss it.


----------



## Acela150

Ok for dinner I think we're gunna do the food court or a pub across the street.

Bill as for your plans on that PR. It's actually better to do those two trains. 645 at PAO connects to 42 back east to PHL. That's usually a full train from PGH. BC on that train varies by day.


----------



## railiner

Is anyone planning meeting for breakfast or dinner on Saturday, before or after the excursion?


----------



## Acela150

As far as breakfast goes. At 30th Street there's really Dunkin' Donuts and thats it. There's one on the Septa Level and one in the Food Court. Dinner on Saturday, some of us might be there, but the rest are looking to meet up for dinner Friday.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Is anyone going to be on the Sunday train? Looking forward to the trip!!


----------



## pennyk

As far as Friday is concerned, currently there is an 80% chance of rain, which may discourage some of us from leaving our dry hotel rooms and making our way back to 30th street station. My current plan is to play things by ear for Friday as far as a points run and dinner. If I get back to the station, I will probably be inclined to eat/drink something at the station. There is a food court and a pub inside the station.

As far as breakfast on Saturday, I think the station will be a zoo. If I remember correctly, there is a Subway that sells breakfast sandwiches.

I know that several of us are leaving Philadelphia Saturday evening. Whether there will be time for dinner will depend on many factors beyond our control.

Here is the 5 day forecast for Philadelphia:

http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Philadelphia+PA+USPA1276:1:US


----------



## jis

As for dinner on Friday, I'd like to join, but whether I do or not will depend on several things, including when I am able to arrive in Philly and the rain factor. It looks like by the time I arrive in Philly, I'd probably be best off grabbing some dinner at the station and then heading off to the hotel. So if people happen to be meeting up for dinner around 30th St., then there is high likelihood that I might be able to join.

Breakfast for me will be at 30th St. Station, somehow, somewhere.

No chance of dinner in Philly on Saturday, since I have a dinner engagement in New York City that evening. I will take the first Amtrak back to MET after we get back from the excursion, drop my bag in my car at MET and then head off to NYP.


----------



## SubwayNut

JIS i have to ask,

Did you book an Amtrak multi-city ticket with a stopover at MET (and get 200 AGR points) or will you just take the next NJT train the rest of the way into the city?


----------



## jis

Amtrak multi-city with stopover in MET. Basically get off one train and get on the following train that stops at MET.


----------



## pennyk

Forecast rain for Friday is now at 60%. Earlier today I checked and it was 90%. Maybe it will be sunny on Friday. Who knows??

Five day forecast:

http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Philadelphia+PA+USPA1276:1:US


----------



## CHamilton

Keep checking, Penny--at this rate you'll have it down to zero by tomorrow!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Per local news tonight, showers only in the morning Friday.


----------



## pennyk

AmtrakBlue said:


> Per local news tonight, showers only in the morning Friday.


Thanks. Do you think I need a rain jacket and an umbrella? I will be arriving around noon (or later) on Friday.


----------



## Acela150

Wouldn't hurt Penny.


----------



## CHamilton

You can practice your Mary Poppins yoga


----------



## Railroad Bill

Change in plans for our trip to Philly. (What's new :huh: ). Due to some health concerns on our end, we may not be leaving until Friday morning. Thus, our chance for the points run has run amok. Will probably arrive in Philly by 5, we hope, but will likely just go next door to Ruby Tuesdays for supper and see everyone on Saturday morning early. Yes, this getting old thing is a pain, but still hoping we can get through a major storm pattern tomorrow for Ohio and get going on Friday AM. "Trick or treeters" may get blown away by the 40 mph winds we are expecting.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

CHamilton said:


> You can practice your Mary Poppins yoga


 :lol:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Railroad Bill said:


> Change in plans for our trip to Philly. (What's new :huh: ). Due to some health concerns on our end, we may not be leaving until Friday morning. Thus, our chance for the points run has run amok. Will probably arrive in Philly by 5, we hope, but will likely just go next door to Ruby Tuesdays for supper and see everyone on Saturday morning early. Yes, this getting old thing is a pain, but still hoping we can get through a major storm pattern tomorrow for Ohio and get going on Friday AM. "Trick or treeters" may get blown away by the 40 mph winds we are expecting.


Hope you have a safe & stress free trip. See 'ya on Sat.


----------



## pennyk

CHamilton said:


> You can practice your Mary Poppins yoga


:lol:


----------



## pennyk

AmtrakBlue said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change in plans for our trip to Philly. (What's new :huh: ). Due to some health concerns on our end, we may not be leaving until Friday morning. Thus, our chance for the points run has run amok. Will probably arrive in Philly by 5, we hope, but will likely just go next door to Ruby Tuesdays for supper and see everyone on Saturday morning early. Yes, this getting old thing is a pain, but still hoping we can get through a major storm pattern tomorrow for Ohio and get going on Friday AM. "Trick or treeters" may get blown away by the 40 mph winds we are expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a safe & stress free trip. See 'ya on Sat.
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per local news tonight, showers only in the morning Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Do you think I need a rain jacket and an umbrella? I will be arriving around noon (or later) on Friday.
Click to expand...

Don't forget your Parka, Hat and Gloves, it may be Below 70 in PHL!!


----------



## rrdude

Was able to offload my tix to another member, enjoy the "huddled masses", and oh yeah, the scenery too......


----------



## railiner

Has anyone seen the cars for the train in Philly yet? Just wonderin'........


----------



## Acela150

Considering I'm not in Philly yet, I can't comment on that. But most of the AU'ers going will arrive Friday.


----------



## PRR 60

railiner said:


> Has anyone seen the cars for the train in Philly yet? Just wonderin'........


It's supposed to dead head up from Ivy City (WAS) Friday evening.


----------



## Ryan

I would assume after the evening rush (a.k.a. post-sunset).

No chance on the return Sunday after we move the clocks.


----------



## Ian

I will be on the Sunday run with 5 other family members including my 2 year old daughter. I just found this forum after searching for more info on this excursion. Going on the trip was actually my mother's idea-she loves riding on trains. I've never called myself a railfan but I suppose I am at heart. I was into model railroading (PRR) as a child with my father and used to take trips with him to photograph trains in the 90's. I'm still into photography (mostly aviation) and have shot older decrepit GP9's and F7's in the NJ area. I'm hoping Sunday is somewhat relaxing and I can get some good photos. Unfortunately, I am worried about seating, the lines and not being able to take any pictures. I'm also hoping that my 2 year old enjoys the day and doesn't go stir crazy.

Ian


----------



## ACS-64

145

822

Four Amfleet I Coaches

Amfleet II Lounge

Five Horizon Coaches

Amfleet II Lounge

Four Horizon Coaches

#9800 Metroliner Conference Car


----------



## SubwayNut

Who gets to sit in the conference car or is it private.


----------



## Bob Dylan

SubwayNut said:


> Who gets to sit in the conference car or is it private.


That's Joe Boardman's and any VIPs Car!


----------



## jacorbett70

railiner said:


> Has anyone seen the cars for the train in Philly yet? Just wonderin'........


I checked the 30th St. yard at almost 8PM and it was not in that yard at the time. The deadhead from Ivy City could have been delayed for wire problems north of Wilmington.


----------



## Acela150

I did see or Heritageunits.com that 145 and 822 were in Race Street around 130pm.


----------



## Acela150

I should add now before things fall apart tomorrow.

My Dad is coming. He would like to sit towards the front of the train. I told him we can try, but it's a sold out train with 900 or so people and that he can't always get what he wants, simply as every seat will be filled.

I should also add, that my Dad has a very rare form of dementia that cause his temper to burst out of control. He also can't control what he says at times. I apologize fully in advance.

I plan on being at 30th Street around 715-730.


----------



## railiner

jimhudson said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gets to sit in the conference car or is it private.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Joe Boardman's and any VIPs Car!
Click to expand...

Are you saying that Mr. Boardman is going along? That would certainly be a surprise.......


----------



## Ned

Has anybody found a schedule of the times the train should be hitting such points as Perryville, Columbia, the bridges, Hburg, Columbia again, and Lancaster station?

Will the Sunday train be running in the same direction and planned to be at the same times?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ned said:


> Has anybody found a schedule of the times the train should be hitting such points as Perryville, Columbia, the bridges, Hburg, Columbia again, and Lancaster station?
> 
> Will the Sunday train be running in the same direction and planned to be at the same times?


Someone posted a guesstimate either in this thread or the other thread for the excursion.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ned said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody found a schedule of the times the train should be hitting such points as Perryville, Columbia, the bridges, Hburg, Columbia again, and Lancaster station?
> 
> Will the Sunday train be running in the same direction and planned to be at the same times?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a guesstimate either in this thread or the other thread for the excursion.
Click to expand...

Betty - Shouldn't you be getting ready? :huh: And don't forget your electric cattle prod! :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The Davy Crockett said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ned said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody found a schedule of the times the train should be hitting such points as Perryville, Columbia, the bridges, Hburg, Columbia again, and Lancaster station?
> 
> Will the Sunday train be running in the same direction and planned to be at the same times?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a guesstimate either in this thread or the other thread for the excursion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betty - Shouldn't you be getting ready? :huh: And don't forget your electric cattle prod! :giggle:
Click to expand...

On the train to PHL now. Should be there in about 12 mins.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ned said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody found a schedule of the times the train should be hitting such points as Perryville, Columbia, the bridges, Hburg, Columbia again, and Lancaster station?
> 
> Will the Sunday train be running in the same direction and planned to be at the same times?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a guesstimate either in this thread or the other thread for the excursion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betty - Shouldn't you be getting ready? :huh: And don't forget your electric cattle prod! :giggle:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the train to PHL now. Should be there in about 12 mins.
Click to expand...

Have Fun!


----------



## Shanghai

Betty, don't board the Wrong Train!!

Perhaps I should give this advice to our Penny!!

Have a good time everyone.


----------



## railiner

The queue for the train looked like they were lining up for the iPhone 6....


----------



## FreeskierInVT

There appears to be tickets available for Sunday's train. If you didn't get a chance to get a ticket, now is your chance.


----------



## jacorbett70

Arriving Enola Yard later than expected and are now planning to bypass HAR stop on the way back and proceed to the Royalton Branch.


----------



## benjibear

If anyone can post when it will get onto the Columbia secondary.


----------



## jacorbett70

Now hear we have to make a brief stop beside the HAR station to "pick up a passenger" ... Otherwise I suppose the passenger will be beside himself.


----------



## jacorbett70

Just made the brief next-to-HAR stop and waved at the GG-1


----------



## railiner

They said we will stop at Lancaster to drop off trash and also the NS crew...


----------



## Blackwolf

First YouTube video has surfaced: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue5j4-HnN6E

So, two locomotives and 13 cars. Several AmFleet I's, a handfull of AmFleet II's, a bunch of Horizons and one VIP car on the end. No food service cars, though.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

2 cafes


----------



## jacorbett70

About 12 miles away from entering Columbia secondary.


----------



## Ian

Are the tops of any of the dutch doors open to allow people to take pictures?


----------



## jacorbett70

On Columbia Secondary


----------



## pennyk

Ian said:


> Are the tops of any of the dutch doors open to allow people to take pictures?


No


----------



## benjibear

2:29 PM crossing Donerville Road heading into Lancaster.


----------



## mignyc

Any tips for the Sunday crew? Which side to sit on, which cars, how to line up effectively, etc etc.


----------



## Ian

mignyc said:


> Any tips for the Sunday crew? Which side to sit on, which cars, how to line up effectively, etc etc.


I am wondering the same also. Does anyone know if the 9800 Metroliner/conference car is open for general seating. (I have no idea what it looks like inside so I don't even know if that's possible.)

thanks!

Ian


----------



## Bill

The train left from track 7. I arrived before 6 am and started the line just before 7 am. Left side is better as that is closest to the Susquehanna below Columbia where the best views are. It was a great trip.


----------



## jis

No seats for general public in 9800. It is for Amtrak staff only.


----------



## Ian

jis said:


> No seats for general public in 9800. It is for Amtrak staff only.


Thanks!

Ian


----------



## JoeRids1

I enjoyed the trip; thought it was well run and organized by enthusiastic employees. Line up was a breeze and there seemed to be good seats for everyone who cared about what side they were on. Only complaint I would have is that 7:30 is a long time to be on a crowded train with no breaks; on future trips at least one rest stop would be much appreciated. I was a single traveler and had an empty seat next to me, so that really helped.


----------



## amamba

So what did everyone else think?


----------



## mignyc

what was the boxed lunch like and were thee beverages available ?


----------



## pennyk

Boxed lunch was in a very cute insulated souvenir bag. It was a turkey sub on multi grain, kettle chips, cookie, apple, bottle water. Snacks and beverages were for sale in 2 cafe cars as were souvenirs. I thought it was extremely well done and worth the trip from Florida.


----------



## Acela150

The boxed lunch was in a very nice Souvenir Lunch Bag. Contained a good sandwich, fruit, chips, and a cookie. Also included was a small bottle of water. The cafe was open serving cold soda, adult beverages, and chips/candy. Also for sale were very nice souvenirs! Hats, posters, pins, magnets, and 40th Anniversary book and dvd. The hats are $15, posters $10, Pins were IIRC no more then $5.

Also a fair warning to anyone going out to see the train and take pictures of it. I saw at least two photographers stopped by NS and Amtrak Police on Railroad Property. They were taking the trespass serious today. I *STRONGLY* suggest that one does not step foot onto Railroad Property without permission. Once again *DO NOT *Trespass on Railroad Property! A photo of this train isn't worth getting arrested.


----------



## mignyc

how were the lines in the cafe cars?


----------



## etsk09

mignyc said:


> how were the lines in the cafe cars?


Really, really long. And at least in the Cafe up front, it had to have been the slowest LSA I've ever seen.

My only other complaint was that the PA system had some issues. Apparently the closer you were to the front of the train the better it was. But the guy narrating was a real pro. He actually started walking the train to make sure everyone could hear.

Other than that amazing trip!


----------



## Acela150

Depending on time long or no wait.. I waited the first time for 20 mins for 2 sodas. The second time for a hat I was served instantly...


----------



## pennyk

I waited about 5 minutes in line in the first cafe for my refrigerator magnet. We were in the front portion of mid train and the PA system was not working well in our car, which is my only complaint.


----------



## acelafan

Trip was AMAZING. Came up from Atlanta and hoteled in PHL & near BWI. Staff was excellent, everyone was in a good mood, lunch was great. Best $89 fare I've ever spent on Amtrak. I hope they do it again...think they will.

There isn't a bad seat in the house (windows even seemed clean) but I might tip my preference to the left side of the train if I had a chance.

Really worth the effort to get on this trip!


----------



## mignyc

I'm not arriving til 8:10 (train from NYC). Guess there will already be a long line by then!


----------



## pennyk

I arrived at the station before 7am and loosely got in line around 7. The official line started about 7:30 and they started boarding a little after 8. The boarding process was organized and civilized, much to my surprise. I hope you have a great time. I would not worry about arriving at 8am.


----------



## mignyc

Shoot already boarding at 8?! Argh.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Anyone get a picture of that big harvest MOON on the right side if the train?


----------



## benjibear

I can't believe people were lining up at 7 and I am surprised that Amtrak started to board at 8. I am somewhat disappointed I wasn't able to go but a long day trip and living quite far away from the boarding made it difficult to justify my time especially I am swamped with a deadline at work. I am really surprised all the people that traveled great distances to come. I doubt I would have traveled far just to ride a route I have never been on before. The reason I wanted to do this trip was the train was coming into my area. Maybe in 30 years when I am retired and have nothing else to do, they will have similar trips.


----------



## Acela150

benjibear said:


> I can't believe people were lining up at 7 and I am surprised that Amtrak started to board at 8.


I believed it, and I'm not surprised.

Keep in mind that their were a ton of people on the train. Boarding started around 815. Worked perfectly.


----------



## pennyk

mignyc said:


> Shoot already boarding at 8?! Argh.


It was very orderly, but took some time to get everyone boarded. There were plenty of good seats available for those who boarded later. Although it was announced that they would start boarding at 8, general boarding did not start until about 8:10. There was a group of about 50 that pre-boarded.


----------



## Acela150

Ian said:


> Are the tops of any of the dutch doors open to allow people to take pictures?


FRA states it can only be opened by crew members. Also if they were the foam would be outrageous and no one would move from the vestibules.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

I'll be arriving at 8:20 from NYP. Did they have a vegetarian option for lunch?


----------



## jacorbett70

mignyc said:


> Which side to sit on


For the first 1/4 to 1/3 of the trip, most of the views were on the left, then the rest of the way most of the views were on the right.


----------



## jacorbett70

FreeskierInVT said:


> I'll be arriving at 8:20 from NYP. Did they have a vegetarian option for lunch?


I overheard someone mention a vegetarian request but did not stick around to confirm whether they had one.


----------



## pennyk

There was a vegetarian option but do not know what it was.


----------



## railiner

This trip was my first ride on Amtrak in several years. I must say, I totally enjoyed the experience, from my online purchase, upon hearing of the train on this board, until reluctantly leaving the train at the conclusion.

The boarding of all those passengers was well organized, and proceeded very civilly. The equipment was spotless, and other than the few glitches with the P.A. system, was very nice. It was my first time in an Amfleet I, since they were remodeled inside, with the new restrooms, and new ceiling coverings. I forgot how comfortable those seats were.

The Conductor was an outstanding representative of his profession, obviously taking great pride in the performance of his job. Besides walking the train to make announcements when the PA malfunctioned, he stopped a few times to greet each passenger, asking how everything was. And at the end of the trip, walked thru again and thanked everyone for riding, asking us to come back again for next year's trip. His assistant was also friendly and professional. And the employee volunteers, who acted as train attendants were also very enthusiastic. They came thru and brought us our lunches in the souvenir bags, which were nice. They are a canvas like material tote, with a foil lining, a zipper closure, with an outside flap. They are black, with white script: Autumn Express Inaugural, below is profile of a train on the Rockville bridge, under which is: Rockville Bridge-Shocks Mill Bridge-Enola Yard. Under that is the Amtrak logo, followed by: Enjoy the journey. The volunteers came thru the car several times collecting trash. The lunch which was described earlier, was delicious. I especially like the fact that the condiments were separate, so that you only put the mustard and mayo on if you wanted them.

I would agree that it is slightly better to sit on the left side for most of the river viewing. But the passengers were all in a festive mood, and no one seemed to mind if other's would occasionally lean over them to get a view from the opposite side. I might add that most of the passengers were railfans, many very knowledgeable about the route and history. Many were armed with maps, timetables, charts, all the electronic toys, etc.

I was in the first car, and had a nice left side window seat, The aisle seat next to me, and the one opposite me were empty! I had my phone plugged in, and followed along on

the Verizon Navigator. I was not able to connect to the car's wifi for some reason, but the 4G coverage worked most of the way.

Our employee volunteer told us she was in on the planning for this trip, which started about eight month's ago. She said she heard very good feedback and also gave us a website to answer a survey about our trip. She said after they review the trip, they will start planning next year's, and that yes, they are considering other routes around the country as well. I think the trip ran very well. There were no delays, such as waiting for NS crew. The NS seemed to handle us well. Their conductor seemed to enjoy his diversion from the usual job, as he walked thru the train.

I agree that the trip was a very successful one, and money well spent.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

On my way to Philly! LIRR is running on time so far, departed Stony Brook right at 4:53. Gearing up for a great day.


----------



## mignyc

also en route via the NE regional out of NYP.


----------



## mignyc

Wow, even the weeds on the New Jersey

swamps are changing colors. I'll take that as a good omen


----------



## pennyk

mignyc said:


> Wow, even the weeds on the New Jersey
> 
> swamps are changing colors. I'll take that as a good omen


I am a Floridian who does not get to see Fall colors very often. I thought the colors were magnificent. Enjoy your trip and report back.


----------



## rrdude

The way that the MSU Spartans manhandled my beloved Wolverines, I wish I HAD opted to use my ticket instead.

Surprisingly, it sounded like the "foam factor" was even kept in check.... 'Course Davey Crocket wasn't on board......


----------



## mignyc

Leaving Trenton at 7:53... we gotta pickup the pace ! we are to arrive five min late


----------



## mignyc

three people are on the same reservation. I forwarded the e ticket to my companions who are already there. can we use the e ticket separately? they show the code to the conductor and board, then I show up ten min later and do the same ?


----------



## pennyk

mignyc said:


> three people are on the same reservation. I forwarded the e ticket to my companions who are already there. can we use the e ticket separately? they show the code to the conductor and board, then I show up ten min later and do the same ?


We showed tickets at the gate as we were boarding, but did not get scanned until later when the conductor went through the train.


----------



## mignyc

On the train waiting to depart !


----------



## AmtrakBlue

mignyc said:


> On the train waiting to depart !


Yay! Enjoy!

I should run out and find a railfan spot to watch the train go by. Maybe, maybe not (it's cold out there brrr).


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Same here! Car 54553. Amtrak staff just came through and said today's train has two locomotives and 16 cars. Quarter mile long.


----------



## pennyk

mignyc said:


> On the train waiting to depart !


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Just departed!


----------



## mignyc

Not sharing my row wih anyone ... thrilled .

Intra-car doors not closing though....boo.


----------



## mignyc

we also cannot hear the narrator at all.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

rrdude said:


> The way that the MSU Spartans manhandled my beloved Wolverines, I wish I HAD opted to use my ticket instead.
> 
> Surprisingly, it sounded like the "foam factor" was even kept in check.... 'Course Davey Crocket wasn't on board......


I wish I could have been there to get in the way, not sit down, ignore the conductor, etc. etc...

Here is what the Detroit Free Press said about the game:



> That wasn’t a victory, it was the Spartans stomping wine from maize-and-blue grapes.


 Yikes!
On a better note, from this article article at WILX.com:



> Fans began rolling into East Lansing Friday evening aboard Amtrak's "Rivalry Train" from Chicago.Amtrak is piloting a new program shuttling football fans from rival schools across the country to their game weekends.
> 
> Even Sparty was there for the train's arrival Friday as the mostly Spartan-filled train unloaded.
> 
> "Everyone already takes the Amtrak to get up here so why not go as a group," said Katie Uphaus.
> 
> Lucas Brockner was the lone Michigan fan on board.
> 
> "It was interesting... [the MSU fans] said just don't talk to us too much," he said jokingly. "It's all good fun."


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Today's train "by the numbers"

16 cars

2 locomotives

0.28 miles in length

Oldest car from 1967

Youngest car from 1989

860 passengers

254 mile route


----------



## Ian

Great ride so far. I took pics of railfans at the Newark , DE Station taking pics of us. My only regret is that I can't take pics of the train from the outside.


----------



## pennyk

mignyc said:


> we also cannot hear the narrator at all.


I rarely heard the narrator yesterday, however, when I was in the restroom once, I could hear perfectly, but the view was awful. :lol:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ian said:


> Great ride so far. I took pics of railfans at the Newark , DE Station taking pics of us. My only regret is that I can't take pics of the train from the outside.


I got a video of ya'll passing by between WIL and NRK. I've asked another AUer to post it for me.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ian said:


> Great ride so far. I took pics of railfans at the Newark , DE Station taking pics of us. My only regret is that I can't take pics of the train from the outside.


Keep an eye out for mooners. There was one yesterday on the right side as we headed up the river. Can't remember exactly where...maybe past Columbia, not sure.


----------



## jis

The oldest car is the Metroliner Conference Car 9800.

The youngest car is one of the later production Horizons in the consist.

I suspect that the two engines are newer since the P40s started rolling out in 1992 AFAIR.


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great ride so far. I took pics of railfans at the Newark , DE Station taking pics of us. My only regret is that I can't take pics of the train from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out for mooners. There was one yesterday on the right side as we headed up the river. Can't remember exactly where...maybe past Columbia, not sure.
Click to expand...

It was before Columbia. Somewhere around Safe harbor. I don;t recall exactly where.


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> mignyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also cannot hear the narrator at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely heard the narrator yesterday, however, when I was in the restroom once, I could hear perfectly, but the view was awful. :lol:
Click to expand...

 Penny in a Public Restroom on a Train??? The Horrors! :help:


----------



## battalion51

jis said:


> The oldest car is the Metroliner Conference Car 9800.
> 
> The youngest car is one of the later production Horizons in the consist.
> 
> I suspect that the two engines are newer since the P40s started rolling out in 1992 AFAIR.


822 likely would've come out sometime in 1993. 145 was part of the second run of P-42s and likely came off the line sometime in early 2001. As a point of reference 834 was completed in November 1993 and 141 was completed in January 2001.


----------



## battalion51

railiner said:


> I had my phone plugged in, and followed along on
> 
> the Verizon Navigator. I was not able to connect to the car's wifi for some reason, but the 4G coverage worked most of the way.


Based on the consist posted earlier the challenge likely lies in the fact that y'all had Amfleet II Cafes in the consist. My understanding is that the receivers for Wi-Fi for the single level fleet are in the Amfleet I Cafes, and then the signal is distributed to the trainline via COMM cables that carry the PA, door commands, etc. If you didn't have a receiver in the consist then it wouldn't have been possible to connect in any car, even if its normally capable.


----------



## AlanB

battalion51 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my phone plugged in, and followed along on
> 
> the Verizon Navigator. I was not able to connect to the car's wifi for some reason, but the 4G coverage worked most of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the consist posted earlier the challenge likely lies in the fact that y'all had Amfleet II Cafes in the consist. My understanding is that the receivers for Wi-Fi for the single level fleet are in the Amfleet I Cafes, and then the signal is distributed to the trainline via COMM cables that carry the PA, door commands, etc. If you didn't have a receiver in the consist then it wouldn't have been possible to connect in any car, even if its normally capable.
Click to expand...

You are 100% correct Battalion, this consist only contained Amfleet II cafes. The AMF II's have not yet been outfitted with WiFi. And it is the cafe cars that carry the cellular modems that provide the backbone connection to the Internet. The AMF I coaches only WiFi hotspots that connect to the uplink in the AMF I cafe cars. No AMF I cafes means no WiFi from Amtrak.


----------



## railiner

rrdude said:


> Surprisingly, it sounded like the "foam factor" was even kept in check.... 'Course Davey Crocket wasn't on board......


It was a mostly mature, civil, railfan demographic. Courtesy, and good behavior was the norm..........


----------



## mignyc

this trip is incredible.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

railiner said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, it sounded like the "foam factor" was even kept in check.... 'Course Davey Crocket wasn't on board......
> 
> 
> 
> It was a mostly mature, civil, railfan demographic. Courtesy, and good behavior was the norm..........
Click to expand...

Booorrrriiiinnnngggg.... :giggle:


----------



## jis

Just because behavior was good does not mean that foam was not flowing freely. You just had to be involved in many of the animated conversations to realize that. If you just sat in your seat and watched the scenery go by, you wouldn't know.There was also quite a party going on in the lounges from time to time. And then there was the current and past Amtrak folks get together in the front lounge too. 

What surprised me pleasantly was how well prepared Amtrak was with well positioned and trained staff wearing special Shirts issues for the occasion, and the relatively good readiness to deal with large crowds at 30th St. Station. It was also fun to make acquaintance with Duece from the Amtrak K-9 Unit. Very nice dog who exhibited a marked level of philosophical disinterest in the excitement all around and sat quite alert but with a look of benign amusement.


----------



## mignyc

someone was smoking and the staff are determined to find them.


----------



## jis

mignyc said:


> someone was smoking and the staff are determined to find them.


Maybe they will drop him/her off at Enola and let him/her find his/her way back


----------



## railiner

Oh. the 'gathering' was in the first lounge, eh? Sorry I missed the opportunity to meet you's guys.....I was sitting "up front, in 'first class'". Old habit of mine to always sit in the first car, especially if a 'railfan window' was available. The only 'view' out front was of the 822's nose, but the 'whistle music' was sweet at the crossings.....


----------



## mignyc

getting ready for the photo op on the Rockville bridge .


----------



## jis

Well, not quite.... the gathering of the Amtrak, ex-Amtrak and NARP folks was in the first lounge. The AU non-Gathering was mostly in the second car behind the first lounge. That's mainly because we snuck into it even though we were instructed to walk to the front.  Later the NARP folks came by Charlie's seat and spent quite a bit of time around there. Anthony and Co also had seats in the AU car, but spent much time in the lounge gathering. On the whole it was great to meet up with so many people at the same place that you normally don;t come across togtether.

I think we had originally intended to be as far near the back as possible so as to be able to take pictures of the train on curves, but the loading process worked against us on that one. We were actually the second group to sneak in. The group that preceded us was a bunch of NJT folks that I know from various NJ-ARP related activities.


----------



## jis

mignyc said:


> getting ready for the photo op on the Rockville bridge .


Too many darned colorful trees get in your way on the curves onto and off the bridge  Once on the bridge it is great. Get a shot of Bridgeview Inn on the Marysville side (looking towards right rear from on the bridge.


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> Well, not quite.... the gathering of the Amtrak, ex-Amtrak and NARP folks was in the first lounge. The AU non-Gathering was mostly in the second car behind the first lounge. That's mainly because we snuck into it even though we were instructed to walk to the front.  Later the NARP folks came by Charlie's seat and spent quite a bit of time around there. Anthony and Co also had seats in the AU car, but spent much time in the lounge gathering. On the whole it was great to meet up with so many people at the same place that you normally don;t come across togtether.
> 
> I think we had originally intended to be as far near the back as possible so as to be able to take pictures of the train on curves, but the loading process worked against us on that one. We were actually the second group to sneak in. The group that preceded us was a bunch of NJT folks that know from various NJ-ARP related activities.


I haven't met any of you previously, and did not know where you were meeting....if it was mentioned here, well, my bad for missing it. I surveyed the queue in the station, trying to guess who some of you were-- but to be candid--almost the entire population of the queue sort of fit the profile I had imagined....

Perhaps I will get to one of the formal Gatherings in the future....


----------



## mignyc

couldn't ask for a prettier day.


----------



## Ryan

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great ride so far. I took pics of railfans at the Newark , DE Station taking pics of us. My only regret is that I can't take pics of the train from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a video of ya'll passing by between WIL and NRK. I've asked another AUer to post it for me.
Click to expand...

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## jis

railiner said:


> I haven't met any of you previously, and did not know where you were meeting....if it was mentioned here, well, my bad for missing it. I surveyed the queue in the station, trying to guess who some of you were-- but to be candid--almost the entire population of the queue sort of fit the profile I had imagined....
> 
> Perhaps I will get to one of the formal Gatherings in the future....


Oh well.... We are of course within the first dozen in the queue  Some of us got to the station as 6:45am - well the excuse for that was a desire to drop off bags in Club Acela before things got really crowded! That's how we got to chat with Brian Gallagher at the gate, and make acquaintance of the K9 dog too! Actually the first half dozen were NJT guys and their friends, followed by our group. That entire front of the line appeared to have boarded the same Horizon car while boarding!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jimhudson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mignyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also cannot hear the narrator at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely heard the narrator yesterday, however, when I was in the restroom once, I could hear perfectly, but the view was awful. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penny in a Public Restroom on a Train??? The Horrors! :help:
Click to expand...

I wondered who'd be first to post this. :lol:


----------



## pennyk

railiner said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not quite.... the gathering of the Amtrak, ex-Amtrak and NARP folks was in the first lounge. The AU non-Gathering was mostly in the second car behind the first lounge. That's mainly because we snuck into it even though we were instructed to walk to the front.  Later the NARP folks came by Charlie's seat and spent quite a bit of time around there. Anthony and Co also had seats in the AU car, but spent much time in the lounge gathering. On the whole it was great to meet up with so many people at the same place that you normally don;t come across togtether.
> 
> I think we had originally intended to be as far near the back as possible so as to be able to take pictures of the train on curves, but the loading process worked against us on that one. We were actually the second group to sneak in. The group that preceded us was a bunch of NJT folks that know from various NJ-ARP related activities.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't met any of you previously, and did not know where you were meeting....if it was mentioned here, well, my bad for missing it. I surveyed the queue in the station, trying to guess who some of you were-- but to be candid--almost the entire population of the queue sort of fit the profile I had imagined....Perhaps I will get to one of the formal Gatherings in the future....
Click to expand...

We did not know where we were meeting until we were there. There was a lot of texting going on. We were the weird looking group pretty close to the front of the line.


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mignyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also cannot hear the narrator at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely heard the narrator yesterday, however, when I was in the restroom once, I could hear perfectly, but the view was awful. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penny in a Public Restroom on a Train??? The Horrors! :help:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered who'd be first to post this. :lol:
Click to expand...

We somehow couldn't quite make arrangements for her to use the special restroom in 9800. So this was just an emergency measure,  and should not be considered to be precedent setting in any way


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## BPGallagher

jis said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't met any of you previously, and did not know where you were meeting....if it was mentioned here, well, my bad for missing it. I surveyed the queue in the station, trying to guess who some of you were-- but to be candid--almost the entire population of the queue sort of fit the profile I had imagined....
> 
> Perhaps I will get to one of the formal Gatherings in the future....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.... We are of course within the first dozen in the queue  Some of us got to the station as 6:45am - well the excuse for that was a desire to drop off bags in Club Acela before things got really crowded! That's how we got to chat with Brian Gallagher at the gate, and make acquaintance of the K9 dog too! Actually the first half dozen were NJT guys and their friends, followed by our group. That entire front of the line appeared to have boarded the same Horizon car while boarding!
Click to expand...

I'm sure meeting the K9 was more exciting than chatting with me..............


----------



## mignyc

Stalled at the Keystone Corridor Jct...


----------



## jis

BPGallagher said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't met any of you previously, and did not know where you were meeting....if it was mentioned here, well, my bad for missing it. I surveyed the queue in the station, trying to guess who some of you were-- but to be candid--almost the entire population of the queue sort of fit the profile I had imagined....
> 
> Perhaps I will get to one of the formal Gatherings in the future....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.... We are of course within the first dozen in the queue  Some of us got to the station as 6:45am - well the excuse for that was a desire to drop off bags in Club Acela before things got really crowded! That's how we got to chat with Brian Gallagher at the gate, and make acquaintance of the K9 dog too! Actually the first half dozen were NJT guys and their friends, followed by our group. That entire front of the line appeared to have boarded the same Horizon car while boarding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure meeting the K9 was more exciting than chatting with me..............
Click to expand...

  
Chatting with you is always a great pleasure.

How's the trip going today?


----------



## acelafan

In case anyone wants to see an electronic copy of the Points of Interest (I couldn't find it on the Amtrak website) you can download a PDF here:

http://juckins.net/misc_au/AXP_2013_points_of_interest.pdf

Also, here are 2 JPGs.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

acelafan said:


> In case anyone wants to see an electronic copy of the Points of Interest (I couldn't find it on the Amtrak website) you can download a PDF here:
> 
> http://juckins.net/misc_au/AXP_2013_points_of_interest.pdf
> 
> Also, here are 2 JPGs.


Thanks! This way I can lament what I missed...


----------



## mignyc

Pulling into Philly... early again, but a wonderful day.


----------



## jacorbett70

It went thru Overbrook 15:52 EST surprising me since I had the impression it was stuck behind 670 which was losing time and about 22min late.


----------



## mignyc

Back in the station. I was very surprised with thd number of folks on thr ground waiting for the train to pass by ...


----------



## jacorbett70

The train going through Overbrook:


----------



## railiner

mignyc said:


> Back in the station. I was very surprised with thd number of folks on thr ground waiting for the train to pass by ...


Yes...I was surprised too, yesterday. You would have thought something more exotic, like say N&W 611 was passing by....

Perhaps many who rode the train yesterday, chased and photographed it today, and vice versa?


----------



## railiner

Have any of you completed the online survey, as requested by the crew? Remember, it needs to be done by 17 November....

I did mine, and found the questions very appropriate for their purpose. I especially found the question asking which location would be prefered for me to ride another excursion from in the future. Note that the states listed were not in alphabetical order. I suspect that they may have inadvertantly revealed where the next ones would mostly be from, aside from a repeat of this same trip next year. I remember Virginia being at 'the top of the order', but forgot the other states listed (around a dozen or so?). Maybe I am guessing wrong, but, who knows?


----------



## mignyc

We were absolutely flying around Bird-in-Hand..... Anyone care to estimate the speed?


----------



## R30A

The states in order of their listing: VA CA MI CT WI IN ME IL OK WA NY OR VT PA NC DC


----------



## RyCoCo

AlanB said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my phone plugged in, and followed along on
> 
> the Verizon Navigator. I was not able to connect to the car's wifi for some reason, but the 4G coverage worked most of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the consist posted earlier the challenge likely lies in the fact that y'all had Amfleet II Cafes in the consist. My understanding is that the receivers for Wi-Fi for the single level fleet are in the Amfleet I Cafes, and then the signal is distributed to the trainline via COMM cables that carry the PA, door commands, etc. If you didn't have a receiver in the consist then it wouldn't have been possible to connect in any car, even if its normally capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct Battalion, this consist only contained Amfleet II cafes. The AMF II's have not yet been outfitted with WiFi. And it is the cafe cars that carry the cellular modems that provide the backbone connection to the Internet. The AMF I coaches only WiFi hotspots that connect to the uplink in the AMF I cafe cars. No AMF I cafes means no WiFi from Amtrak.
Click to expand...

How do the Keystone trains, which don't have cafe cars, have wifi then? (Just curious.)


----------



## Acela150

RyCoCo said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my phone plugged in, and followed along on
> 
> the Verizon Navigator. I was not able to connect to the car's wifi for some reason, but the 4G coverage worked most of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the consist posted earlier the challenge likely lies in the fact that y'all had Amfleet II Cafes in the consist. My understanding is that the receivers for Wi-Fi for the single level fleet are in the Amfleet I Cafes, and then the signal is distributed to the trainline via COMM cables that carry the PA, door commands, etc. If you didn't have a receiver in the consist then it wouldn't have been possible to connect in any car, even if its normally capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct Battalion, this consist only contained Amfleet II cafes. The AMF II's have not yet been outfitted with WiFi. And it is the cafe cars that carry the cellular modems that provide the backbone connection to the Internet. The AMF I coaches only WiFi hotspots that connect to the uplink in the AMF I cafe cars. No AMF I cafes means no WiFi from Amtrak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do the Keystone trains, which don't have cafe cars, have wifi then? (Just curious.)
Click to expand...

The Cab-Cars have the wifi equipment.


----------



## PRR 60

mignyc said:


> We were absolutely flying around Bird-in-Hand..... Anyone care to estimate the speed?


Maximum track speed in that area is 110mph. I doubt they were doing that with 16 cars, but 90 to 100 is certainly possible.


----------



## jis

PRR 60 said:


> mignyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were absolutely flying around Bird-in-Hand..... Anyone care to estimate the speed?
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum track speed in that area is 110mph. I doubt they were doing that with 16 cars, but 90 to 100 is certainly possible.
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, but I think the Bird In Hand curve is 90mph. But either way it is most likely to have been doing something like 90 around there.


----------



## mignyc

I haven't done any long distance train travel... I'm quite sure that was the fastest I've ever ridden on a train. It was great.


----------



## Blackwolf

R30A said:


> The states in order of their listing: VA CA MI CT WI IN ME IL OK WA NY OR VT PA NC DC


Thank you!

In some ways I'm surprised to see California on there, in others I'm not. Time to sit back and be patient until Amtrak makes its decision!


----------



## prr4400

Saturday i timed a mile on NEC it was 90 mph a friend had on his gps at 83 mph east of Lancaster


----------



## fairviewroad

Thanks for the first-hand reports for those of us who couldn't be there. Hopefully some videos will surface of the train

in a non-corridor location!

On a side note: Anyone get their AGR points for this trip yet?


----------



## mignyc

nope.


----------



## CHamilton

Colin Leach from NARP has posted a nice blog entry about the excursion.

http://narprail.org/news/narp-blog/2424-autumnexpress13


----------



## afigg

Trains Magazine News Wire has an article on the special excursions trains, but it is only available to subscribers so I'll skip posting the link. Subscribers can find the news article easily enough.

The report concludes with this note on prospects for future excursions. Given the success of this one, odds are obviously good that there will be more next year with fall foliage trips being the draw to attract both the general public and railfans.

"The equipment came from Amtrak’s small reserve pool that moves around the country to cover private charters, plus some Northeast Corridor cars. Jagodzinski hinted that these would not be last such Amtrak excursions. He said a key consideration when running trains over freight railroads is that the excursion cannot interfere with the host railroad’s freight operations. Jagodzinski says that in each case “the business case has to be right,” but that there are several other future route possibilities in the Northeast and the Midwest."

Maybe by next fall, Amtrak could provide a couple of new Viewliner diners to the trains to serve as lounge cars with limited food sales.


----------



## acelafan

Thanks for posting that blog entry - by all accounts it seems this special trip was an outstanding success...weather, equipment, host railroads, staff, etc.

Next logical question - I think Amtrak will consider running something like this again given their survey questions. I assume they'd need to do it from a crew/maintenance base and from a city that could draw from a large population source or one that's easy for people to get to. Not to mention run a train over a unique route.

Some cities I was thinking of: Boston, Chicago, Saint Louis, Seattle, Portland, Denver, DC. Maybe San Diego or LA? Anyone else who wasn't on the train (and can't do the survey) have input? We could ask NARP to forward our feedback. The more people we can get interested in trains the better!


----------



## CHamilton

Good idea! Why don't you start a thread with a poll that would allow everyone to respond?


----------



## acelafan

Excellent....someone on here can probably do that faster than I can - I'm still multi-tasking at work while thinking about trains..


----------



## CHamilton

Okay, I'll add a new thread.

Poll posted here. http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/57379-amtrak-excursion-ideas-for-2014-add-your-ideas/


----------



## mignyc

It's true that the staff aboard the train appeared to be quite happy to be working; someone upthread might've intimated that there were "volunteers" working? Can someone clarify that?

I even saw one of the folks in the "staff" polo shirts *checking the restroom* midway through the trip. Amazing! Never seen that on any other train, ever.

I will echo what someone else from the Saturday trip said about the cafe car staff - from what I saw on Sunday, they were in the weeds, big time. Despite there being two of them behind the counter on Sunday's train, they could not keep up and in fact seemed unable to express any urgency or speed in their motions. I had to remind them to stop chatting, please, and complete my transaction. Having to ring up and pay for food orders separately from the souvenir orders was a timesuck for them, as well.


----------



## R30A

I certainly experience people checking the restrooms on Amtrak trains. On LD trains it is the coach and sleeper attendants. On corridor trains, someone will often ride between two stops and clean restrooms/collect trash before riding a train the other way doing the same.


----------



## fairviewroad

At the risk of sounding like sour grapes (since I'd have liked to have ridden this but could not), I'd hold off a bit longer before pronouncing

it as a "success," Certainly from all accounts the on-board product (despite a few flaws noted in this thread) was a success. It was certainly

a success in the sense that it even happened in the first place, much less twice.

But while as a taxpayer I'm happy enough to help subsidize useful, safe, efficient rail travel to large cities small towns alike, I'm a little less thrilled

about subsidizing excursions like this. So I'd really like to wait to see if this trip "broke even" or not before I call it a success. Yes, I realize there

are intangible benefits to a trip like this, so I'm okay with perhaps a slight operating loss...but I _really_ don't want to find out later that the $89 tickets

only covered roughly 50% of the cost (for example).

And yes, I also realize that many folks who rode this also took Amtrak as a positioning trip to/from Philadelphia. I'm happy to factor that into the

"success" of this trip, too. Bottom line is, make a case for doing this again beyond simply "the people on board had a nice time."


----------



## acelafan

As I understand it, Amtrak could only run this train IF the numbers made sense - they could definitely not run it as a loss. PRIIA 2008 said something to the effect "Amtrak should consider running excursion trains if they will help the bottom line".

I'm pretty sure Amtrak figured out all costs to run the train then set the ticket price appropriately. I would assume that there are fixed costs for doing this trip, so adding a second train (and additional coaches) helped the bottom line given both trains were a sell out. Would be interesting to see the bottom numbers, though.


----------



## benjibear

Face it the numbers will always be fuzzy. Amtrak can say they made x amount of profit but they may just forget to add some stuff in the bottom line to make it look good. .


----------



## JoeRids

I can clarify that all car hosts were indeed volunteers from various different facets of Amtrak operations; a passenger in my car asked about this and was told by our car hosts. However I couldn't deduce if they meant they were "volunteering to work on their day off" or if they were truly volunteering without getting paid. I'm sure the conductors and cafe attendants were paid.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

JoeRids said:


> I can clarify that all car hosts were indeed volunteers from various different facets of Amtrak operations; a passenger in my car asked about this and was told by our car hosts. However I couldn't deduce if they meant they were "volunteering to work on their day off" or if they were truly volunteering without getting paid. I'm sure the conductors and cafe attendants were paid.


The employee who was covering my car was the head chef for Amtrak's Acela and state supported services. He said he was the one in charge for implementing Acela's first class menu, and for putting local food and beverages on state supported trains, such as Long Trail Ale on the Vermonter and Ethan Allen,


----------



## Nathanael

mignyc said:


> Back in the station. I was very surprised with thd number of folks on thr ground waiting for the train to pass by ...


When I was on a detour of the Empire Builder from Chicago to Minneapolis due to flooding, there were samll crowds out in every town and people at dozens of additional farmhouses waving at the train.

On the Adirondack Scenic Railroad from Utica to Thendara, there were people out waving in every town along the line -- and this train runs multiple times per week!

It's actually pretty impressive how many people come out to wave at trains, particularly in areas with less-than-daily service. Personally I think of it as a sign of the popular hunger for rail service.


----------



## railiner

JoeRids said:


> I can clarify that all car hosts were indeed volunteers from various different facets of Amtrak operations; a passenger in my car asked about this and was told by our car hosts. However I couldn't deduce if they meant they were "volunteering to work on their day off" or if they were truly volunteering without getting paid. I'm sure the conductors and cafe attendants were paid.


That is the same impression that I got. The "car hosts", I believe all came from Amtrak salaried (management) ranks, so they probably did not receive any additional compensation for this 'labor of love'.......


----------



## fairviewroad

benjibear said:


> Face it the numbers will always be fuzzy. Amtrak can say they made x amount of profit but they may just forget to add some stuff in the bottom line to make it look good. .


Yeah, you're probably right. Still, I'd like them to actually say that as opposed to have everyone assume it was a "success" by all standards. In the

airline industry, it's well-known that a full plane is not necessarily a profitable plane. Amtrak has proved that it has the ability to pull off an excursion

in terms of the logistics, the on-board product (mostly), and getting butts in the seats. I guess if the fourth metric is profitability, then "3 outta 4 ain't

bad." But I'd like to see them get the 4th part right, too.


----------



## AlanB

Let's just look at this quickly. The Blue Water last year spent $1.1 Million operating 2 daily trains. $1.1/365/2=$1,506 per train in expenses.

Each excursion train had more than 800 people on it. 800*$89=$71,200

Even with pay NS for the pilots and assuming that they couldn't get NS to give away track rights for the run, the odds fully favor that these trains made money. It's not going to balance the budget for Amtrak; but I rather doubt that they lost any money on this. And it was great publicity too!


----------



## pennyk

AlanB said:


> Let's just look at this quickly. The Blue Water last year spent $1.1 Million operating 2 daily trains. $1.1/365/2=$1,506 per train in expenses.
> 
> Each excursion train had more than 800 people on it. 800*$89=$71,200
> 
> Even with pay NS for the pilots and assuming that they couldn't get NS to give away track rights for the run, the odds fully favor that these trains made money. It's not going to balance the budget for Amtrak; but I rather doubt that they lost any money on this. And it was great publicity too!


Big thumbs up for Amtrak.


----------



## PRR 60

AlanB said:


> Let's just look at this quickly. The Blue Water last year spent $1.1 Million operating 2 daily trains. $1.1/365/2=$1,506 per train in expenses.
> 
> Each excursion train had more than 800 people on it. 800*$89=$71,200
> 
> Even with pay NS for the pilots and assuming that they couldn't get NS to give away track rights for the run, the odds fully favor that these trains made money. It's not going to balance the budget for Amtrak; but I rather doubt that they lost any money on this. And it was great publicity too!


Your end conclusion is correct - they likely made a few dollars on the excursions. However, your calculation of the per-train cost of the Blue Water is off. Based on the monthly performance reports, the operating cost of the Blue Water was $15.1 million in FY12, and through August is $13.3 million so far in FY13. The per-train operating cost is about $20,000. Given the size of the excursion trains and the need to position equipment, my guess is that the two trains cost about $80,000 to operate.


----------



## AlanB

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just look at this quickly. The Blue Water last year spent $1.1 Million operating 2 daily trains. $1.1/365/2=$1,506 per train in expenses.
> 
> Each excursion train had more than 800 people on it. 800*$89=$71,200
> 
> Even with pay NS for the pilots and assuming that they couldn't get NS to give away track rights for the run, the odds fully favor that these trains made money. It's not going to balance the budget for Amtrak; but I rather doubt that they lost any money on this. And it was great publicity too!
> 
> 
> 
> Your end conclusion is correct - they likely made a few dollars on the excursions. However, your calculation of the per-train cost of the Blue Water is off. Based on the monthly performance reports, the operating cost of the Blue Water was $15.1 million in FY12, and through August is $13.3 million so far in FY13. The per-train operating cost is about $20,000. Given the size of the excursion trains and the need to position equipment, my guess is that the two trains cost about $80,000 to operate.
Click to expand...

Oops, you're right! In my haste I grabbed the wrong number. For Fiscal 2012 Amtrak spent $15.1M operating the Blue Water. So $15.1/365/2=$20,685.

So even if we were generous and doubled that cost due to trackage rights, NS crew, extra Amtrak cafe attendants, greater fuel costs for moving so many cars; we're still talking $40K in operating costs for just one train and therefore $80K as you stated.

And just 1 train pulled in almost enough to pay that bill. That means the Sunday run was basically pure profit for Amtrak.


----------



## fairviewroad

AlanB said:


> And just 1 train pulled in almost enough to pay that bill. That means the Sunday run was basically pure profit for Amtrak.


Well, if the takeaway from this is that every time Amtrak operates an excursion train, it needs to operate TWO excursion trains for it to make sense, then I support that conclusion! :hi:


----------



## mignyc

Wonder if some of the labor being essentially volunteer impacts our impression of the profitability of the excursions....


----------



## Acela150

Has everyone gotten their points for the trip? I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## pennyk

Acela150 said:


> Has everyone gotten their points for the trip? I'm still waiting on mine.


I have not received my points for the trip yet, however, I have received my points for the trip from ORL to PHL (but not back).


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Have not rec'd any of my points for that day yet.


----------



## Railroad Bill

AmtrakBlue said:


> Have not rec'd any of my points for that day yet.


No points yet here either.


----------



## Acela150

Maybe they tricked us!!


----------



## mignyc

This morning I notice I got points (double points, actually) for my trips *to* and *from* Philadelphia for the trip, but I don't see points for the trip itself.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Just checked. My to/from PHL are there. I don't know if we'll get points for the excursion. I don't recall if anyone was able to confirm this.


----------



## railiner

AmtrakBlue said:


> Just checked. My to/from PHL are there. I don't know if we'll get points for the excursion. I don't recall if anyone was able to confirm this.


Interesting......I wonder if the Amtrak computer was programmed to recognize this trip for AGR points? The train number (803?), may not be recognized. Then the computer may not understand "PHL to AXP". Origin and Destination both PHL, with no intermediate stops.....

Perhaps this was an oversight when planning the excursion?

If so, let us hope they correct the situation....


----------



## AmtrakBlue

railiner said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked. My to/from PHL are there. I don't know if we'll get points for the excursion. I don't recall if anyone was able to confirm this.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting......I wonder if the Amtrak computer was programmed to recognize this trip for AGR points? The train number (803?), may not be recognized. Then the computer may not understand "PHL to AXP". Origin and Destination both PHL, with no intermediate stops.....
> 
> Perhaps this was an oversight when planning the excursion?
> 
> If so, let us hope they correct the situation....
Click to expand...

I was able to check the status on 803 on Sunday using the text method. Of course, I could only do PHL. 803 WIL wasn't a recognized combo 

But, yeah, you may be right that it wasn't recognized in AGR.


----------



## Bob Dylan

PM Anthony @ Flyer Talk/AGR Forum and he'll find the Answer for ya'll!!


----------



## jimhudson

Per a Post Today from AnthonySun 11/10) on the AGR Forum/ Flyer Talk: If your AGR Number was on your Rez for the PHL Leaf peeper Special #803 your AGR Points should Post within 3 Weeks to Your Account! Anyone get them Yet??


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Just checked. Not yet. It's only been a week.


----------



## Acela150

No..


----------



## Ian

I posted some of our pictures (and a video) of the Sunday trip online:

http://www.fisherimage.com/p492858577

Ian


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ian said:


> I posted some of our pictures (and a video) of the Sunday trip online:
> 
> http://www.fisherimage.com/p492858577
> 
> Ian


 Great Pics! Thanks for Posting! :hi:


----------



## Ian

jimhudson said:


> Ian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some of our pictures (and a video) of the Sunday trip online:
> 
> http://www.fisherimage.com/p492858577
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Great Pics! Thanks for Posting! :hi:
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Ian


----------



## Railroad Bill

Nice photos. Brought back great memories of our Saturday ride. Thanks


----------



## railiner

Great shots! Thanks for posting! :hi:


----------



## CHamilton

I got the AGR points for the excursion. It showed up as:

11/02/2013 Philadelphia 30th St, PA (PHL) - Philadelphia - Autumn Express Train, PA (AXP) Show Details Travel Earning TQPs 178

And yes, I got the Select Plus and Double Days bonuses as well.


----------



## Railroad Bill

CHamilton said:


> I got the AGR points for the excursion. It showed up as:
> 
> 11/02/2013 Philadelphia 30th St, PA (PHL) - Philadelphia - Autumn Express Train, PA (AXP) Show Details Travel Earning TQPs 178
> 
> And yes, I got the Select Plus and Double Days bonuses as well.


We received ours this morning as well.


----------



## mignyc

Ditto. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Acela150

Got em!


----------



## FreeskierInVT

I got my standard points but nothing for the Double Days promo. I got the Double Day points on the Keystone and Regional trains I took that day, but not for the Autumn Express train. Hopefully they show up in a few days, but I'll send an email regardless.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

FreeskierInVT said:


> I got my standard points but nothing for the Double Days promo. I got the Double Day points on the Keystone and Regional trains I took that day, but not for the Autumn Express train. Hopefully they show up in a few days, but I'll send an email regardless.


If you took two segments that day in addition to the excursion, and those points posted, you won't get the bonus for the excursion.

That happened to me too.

See post #29 here http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/57569-points-for-google-wallet/page-2&do=findComment&comment=485538


----------



## FreeskierInVT

AmtrakBlue said:


> FreeskierInVT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my standard points but nothing for the Double Days promo. I got the Double Day points on the Keystone and Regional trains I took that day, but not for the Autumn Express train. Hopefully they show up in a few days, but I'll send an email regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> If you took two segments that day in addition to the excursion, and those points posted, you won't get the bonus for the excursion.
> 
> That happened to me too.
> 
> See post #29 here http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/57569-points-for-google-wallet/page-2&do=findComment&comment=485538
Click to expand...

That explains it. I thought it was four trips per day, but I guess not. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Acela150

Not anymore. I think last fall promo they ended the four trips per day.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Guess I should have taken SEPTA one way... Would have had to be an afternoon one since, I think, the earliest (being a Sat) would not have gotten me there in time. Not sure what the afternoon schedule is like on a Sat, though I know I've taken SEPTA for NTD.


----------



## Acela150

It's too late to guess!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Acela150 said:


> It's too late to guess!


----------

